# Betta Pixels Anyone? :)



## miish

Hii there! I'm still fairly new but I'm enjoying it here 
Well anyways, I was wondering if anyone would like little pixels sprites of their bettas done? 
They would be nice for signatures I think 
I won't get them done very fast as they will kind of 
be my way of taking a break from studying for finals here and there. 
But I will try to get as many as I can done if anyone wants them !
This is one I did:









​


----------



## LionCalie

I would love one or two!

Here is a picture of Brutus, who is a Halfmoon Half-Giant Plakat

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss162/LionCalie/Fish/8bd05818.jpg

If you have time for two I'd love one of Haku too, who is a double veiltail

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss162/LionCalie/Fish/bf9973aa.jpg


----------



## miish

Aww they're so cute!
Also thanks for mentioning what type they are - that helps me learn !
I'll try and get one done tonight at least


----------



## audjree

oh gosh, that's really good and cute! i'd love one. 

here are pics of my male, little red:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2647
he's a super delta.

and if you'd like to do a female, here's pearl:
http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=2894
she's a veiltail.

if you only have time for one, you can just do my male. thanks a bunch if you get around to it!


----------



## purplemuffin

I'd love one in memory of my little angel, Dionysus <3 my little halfmoon plakat salamander butterfly baby~


----------



## miish

LionCalie - Here's Brutus! Hope you like it :3









Oh so many!  I'm gonna make a list to keep track. 
Next ones will be:

LionCalie - Haku
Audjree - Little red
Audjree - Pearl
Purplemuffin - Dionysus

I will get to them sometime during the week in between studying  Right now its time for bed though~


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Wow, that's a different idea as opposed to the drawings... pixel art's gonna get a lot of requests from you.  Way more than what you've got now, especially since you're so good at it.

As an "In Memory Of" sort of thing, I'd like you to do one of my girl Leliia, if you would be so kind.
Her true colors are best shown in this first picture.


























She was a Halfmoon/Plakat dragon. My first betta after a long time being away from fish... first girl too. Her birthday's in January, so yeah, I think it'd make a neat thing to add in my signature. <3


----------



## kfryman

When I get home I will have to put a picture up. Can you do 2of my fish?


----------



## mjoy79

I'm going to get in line  with my picture of Chandler - who passed in October. I love your little pixel graphics


----------



## miish

Oh my goodness I didn't think so many people would like these! 
I'm working on Haku at the moment  But I gotta head to class so I'll finish later today 

_LionCalie - Haku_
Audjree - Little red
Audjree - Pearl
Purplemuffin - Dionysus
BlakbirdxGyarados - Leliia
mjoy79 - Chandler

kfryman Of course I can draw your fishes


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OMG Those are ridiculously cute! <3 I'll wait until your lineup is a little less crowded before I maybe ask for one LOL


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Could you possibly do one of the betta in my icon?


----------



## LionCalie

miish said:


> LionCalie - Here's Brutus! Hope you like it :3


Squeee, I love it! Thank you. :-D


----------



## betta lover1507

these look awsome, i can't choose what fishie of mines to pick go to my pro and in my album, it should say something like this "my betta's" please i will love one >w<


----------



## kfryman

Here is Faron.


----------



## miish

Here is Haku  ! He was a tricky little one to put into pixels! I'm glad you liked the first one 










BeautifulBetta: Haha thank you :3 Yeah the line up got pretty long pretty fast :O

The list
1._Audjree - Little red in progress_
2. Audjree - Pearl
3. Purplemuffin - Dionysus
4. BlakbirdxGyarados - Leliia
5. mjoy79 - Chandler
6. LaLaLeyla - Betta in icon
7. betta lover1507 - check album
8. kfryman - Faron

I do have finals to study for so I think I'm gonna cut the list off here until I get some of them done then I'll open the list up again


----------



## purplemuffin

It came out lovely! I bet that one was tricky!


----------



## miish

Thank yoou  Yes he was tricky!!


----------



## BettaMiah

Could you put me in line next, please? These are awesome but right now I don't have access to the computer with my babies pics on them! 

Do you do other fish? I would love it if you could also do my 3 other fish.

These are seriously amazing. So detailed, yet such a simple appearance. They are just beautiful. 

SQUEEEE!!


----------



## LionCalie

Oh my gosh, Haku looks amazing! Great job and thanks again!


----------



## miish

BettaMiah: I won't be adding more to the line until I finish the ones I have ! I have to study for finals unfortunately!! Once I'm done the 8 I have I will start taking pictures again  Keep checking back?? And yeah I can do other fish too 

LionCalie: I'm glad you like them  Thank yooou!


----------



## BettaMiah

YAY! Okay, i'll be sure to check back. SQUEE!! Imma have one for all my fish! (BTW: I have quite a few. They are all in my siggy!)


----------



## miish

Haha you do have a lot!!


----------



## kfryman

When the list opens up can you do Chester too. He is sick so I want one no matter what happens to him


----------



## miish

of course! just keep checking back


----------



## BeautifulBetta

HAha, looks like you have a new hobby there Miish  Good luck to you, my fellow BC-er haha.


----------



## miish

Haha it does doesn't it? I don't mind though, its a good study break here and there 
No waay, where in BC are you from??


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I'm just across the water on Vancouver Island  I'm in Comox


----------



## miish

Haha neat! I live at UBC right now


----------



## BeautifulBetta

What courses are you taking?


----------



## miish

I'm in the dental hygiene program  so just all dental hygiene courses and then stats is thrown in for some reason..


Audjree here is Little red - hope you like 









The list
_1. Audjree - Pearl - starting tomorrow_
2. Purplemuffin - Dionysus
3. BlakbirdxGyarados - Leliia
4. mjoy79 - Chandler
5. LaLaLeyla - Betta in icon
6. betta lover1507 - check album
7. kfryman - Faron


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Holy! Good for you!


----------



## purplemuffin

Aww, it's sweet looking  good job!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

These are fantastic... my art skills (in the 2D visual genre) are pretty much limited to traditional and digital drawing. Pixels never did like me much. xD You're fantastic! Fantastic everything!


----------



## kfryman

Never mind with Chester he past away


----------



## purplemuffin

Oh, I'm so sorry kfryman. <3 maybe you could get one in memory of him? Mine is going to be in memory of my dionysus, he recently passed away as well.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

If you have time or are still taking these can you do my little Xochipilli as well?


----------



## audjree

miish said:


> Audjree here is Little red - hope you like


oh my gosh, it's fantastic! thanks so much!  it's really cute how you added his mini dorsal fin. hehe


----------



## miish

BeautifulBetta: Haha thanks  I'm so glad I got into the program 

purplemuffin: Aww thanks 

BlakbirdxGyarados: Thank youu <3 I wanna see your art  pixels are tricky to work with for sure.. but they're fun !

kfryman: Oh I'm sorry  You could still get one in memory once the line clears up? 

ForbiddenSecrets: I will be taking them again once I get the current list done  It just filled up faster than I expected!! Keep checking back ? I'm going to try and finish these by the end of the week!

audjree: I'm glad you like it :3 I almost didn't see it at first! Its super cute on him though! Is that something common among bettas?? 
Also I started pearl today, not sure if I'll have time to finish her tonight but I'll try!!


----------



## Moclam

Kya, you're pixels are lovely! Never been able to successfully pull 'em off. I envy you're talent. <3


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

miish said:


> BlakbirdxGyarados: Thank youu <3 I wanna see your art  pixels are tricky to work with for sure.. but they're fun !


I'd actually just put a thread up last night that has my art in it. (Examples in the second post.)
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=87009

And here's an album of free betta photos I've done in the past, but I can't do any more of those free ones right now... I'm backed up! xD
http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z356/djblakbird/Siamese%20Fighting%20Fish/Artwork/


----------



## miish

Moclam: Thank yoou  They're super fun once you get the hang of them!
BlakbirdxGyarados: Oh you're so good  I especially love the comic style is sweet.
I was thinking of starting to take commisions on here too  Don't have any fish samples though. Wouldn't be pixels of course haha, but paintings and drawings like yours!


----------



## Gen2387

Pleeeeeeeeeease pretty please make one of my Admiral. It's so adorable.


----------



## miish

Gen2387: I will gladly do one after I catch up with the list I have now, I think I have about 7 or so to go! Keep checking back to see when I say the list is open again  You have a very pretty fish!!


----------



## miish

Audjree: and here is pearl :3 enjoy!











*The list*
_1. Purplemuffin - Dionysus in progress_
2. BlakbirdxGyarados - Leliia
3. mjoy79 - Chandler
4. LaLaLeyla - Betta in icon
5. betta lover1507 - check album
6. kfryman - Faron


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

miish said:


> BlakbirdxGyarados: Oh you're so good  I especially love the comic style is sweet.
> I was thinking of starting to take commisions on here too  Don't have any fish samples though. Wouldn't be pixels of course haha, but paintings and drawings like yours!


 
Thanks! Glad you think so. 

Commissions seem like a good idea, but they're hard to get, especially in these days. Unless you know the right people and/or can advertize it on other sites, it's pretty much impossible. Not to discourage you or anything! But I've been taking commissions for months now and only got two people. Quite a few people I know that usually have great business with it are having trouble too.

Art style comes into play, too; If it's one person's style that doesn't suit the customer's tastes, it's anothers.

Only reason I have it up even though I'm in the mindset I'm likely not going to get any, is that it'd be nice to have a bit of extra cash to help pay my last month's bills before the military. Might as well try, right? You never know.


----------



## miish

BlakbirdxGyarados: Ya that makes sense. I might give it a try just for kicks  Any little bit is like winning the lottery when you're a student xD!! 


purplemuffin: Here is dionysus! He's a gorgeous fish! His colours were definitely tricky to capture in pixels! He ended up a little bit small D: sorry! I can enlarge it a bit if you'd like though 










*The list*
_1. BlakbirdxGyarados - Leliia - next up_
2. mjoy79 - Chandler
3. LaLaLeyla - Betta in icon
4. betta lover1507 - check album
5. kfryman - Faron


----------



## purplemuffin

Awww I think he's precious! I miss my poor baby boy! Thank you.


----------



## miish

You're welcome  I'm sorry for your loss though ! I'm sure he lived a happy life with you


----------



## kfryman

purplemuffin said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry kfryman. <3 maybe you could get one in memory of him? Mine is going to be in memory of my dionysus, he recently passed away as well.


I like that idea lets do that when there is time for miish (sorry if I spelt it wrong)


----------



## purplemuffin

I'd like to think he did!  I like how the outline came out, gives him a little halo effect with his butterfly fins. Makes him look angelic


----------



## miish

kfryman: sounds good  
purplemuffin: it sort of does doesn't it?


----------



## GreenTea

I would really love it if you could somehow do this guy for me! I love your pixel art, these guys are adorable!


----------



## miish

GreenTea said:


> I would really love it if you could somehow do this guy for me! I love your pixel art, these guys are adorable!


Wow he's super cool looking!
I'd love to draw him. My line is still a little backed up, I have 5 to go and then I will be starting a new list! Keep checking back??


----------



## GreenTea

Of course. You can't rush art! I'm not going anywhere, please take your time. They look great, all of them. 

You know, I actually saw this thread as soon as you posted it, but was too lazy to upload a photo at the time...figured oh I'll do it tomorrow...now there's a line lol! Should have taken the chance while I had it 

Here are some other photos that might be helpful.




























He's the daddy of my 9 day old fry


----------



## betta89

could you do mine pleze?


----------



## betta lover1507

aww soo cute fries >w< mines are only a week old today, yayy there first week ^-^ all i know your gonna have beautiful fries i seen your spawn log too lol, the female is very pretty too i likee dad a lot

betta89 i really love spazz >w< i wannie dragie likie spazzie lol XP


----------



## LaLaLeyla

I decided I don't want my betta pixel anymore. ^^ 
So you can have my spot open for someone else


----------



## miish

GreenTea: Haha well the line is slowly dwindling, there will be spots open soon  and those baby fish are SO cute! ommg they're so small! breeding bettas must be an amazing experience!

betta89: Of course once my line up is done I'll be making a new list so keep checking back and get a spot asap ;D

LaLaLeyla: oh okaay

*The list*
_1. BlakbirdxGyarados - Leliia - next up_
2. mjoy79 - Chandler
3. betta lover1507 - check album
4. kfryman - Faron

List is almost done!! I think I will open 10 spots up for the next round  They will probably get done slowly but Its finals week so I can't help that


----------



## miish

Hey guys!! Sorry for the large font but I want to know what would be more fair. Should I go through the thread and make the next list of the people that asked for one but had to wait or should I make it "first come first serve"?? Obviously first come first serve is easier for me since I wouldn't have to go back and check who came first ect. Just wondering what you guys would prefer??


----------



## purplemuffin

To be honest, you did say you were already at your limit! I would say a new first come first serve line, and hopefully this time people will read and see you are already booked up!


----------



## miish

purplemuffin said:


> To be honest, you did say you were already at your limit! I would say a new first come first serve line, and hopefully this time people will read and see you are already booked up!


Yeah I'll probably do that  Its probably because people don't read the whole thread all the time I'm guessing? It would be so nice to be able to edit the first post just in the art thread at least!


----------



## purplemuffin

I would enjoy that, but I understand why they don't let you edit it after a time(going back and changing part of a conversation can really mess up a thread)

I would enjoy it if this thread had a 'blog/journal' section where people could comment and such, but the journal could be edited. Would be good for a placeholder of 'all my bettas' that could be changed as they were bought/passed away, or a place to mention things like that.


----------



## miish

Yeah that makes sense! Would still be nice to edit just the first post in this subsection of the forums hey? Keeping a editable list would be great!! haha!


BlakbirdxGyarados; Here is your cute girl Leliia, I hope I got the colours right!! :3











*The list*
_1. mjoy79 - Chandler - starting tomorrow_
2. betta lover1507 - check album
3. kfryman - Faron


----------



## mjoy79

miish said:


> *The list*
> _1. mjoy79 - Chandler - starting tomorrow_
> 2. betta lover1507 - check album
> 3. kfryman - Faron


Yay! You're doing great! I really can't wait to see my little Chandler  I know you're busy. You're really sweet to do these


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

miish said:


> BlakbirdxGyarados; Here is your cute girl Leliia, I hope I got the colours right!! :3


Ahh, she looks perfect! I see a strong likeness to her.~
Thank you so very much!


----------



## betta lover1507

that is pretty =]] mines is the second yayyy


----------



## peaches3221

OMG these are soo cute! you are really talented  wow you are really busy!


----------



## miish

mjoy79 said:


> Yay! You're doing great! I really can't wait to see my little Chandler  I know you're busy. You're really sweet to do these


 Thank yoou!! I'm glad people are liking them! I was surprised at the amount of people that wanted them!!



BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Ahh, she looks perfect! I see a strong likeness to her.~
> Thank you so very much!


You're very welcomme  



betta lover1507 said:


> that is pretty =]] mines is the second yayyy


;D I'll be getting to it soon!!



peaches3221 said:


> OMG these are soo cute! you are really talented  wow you are really busy!


Yeah it's been crazy busy !! I didn't know so many people would want them! But I like doing them so thats okay


----------



## copperarabian

Do you use Microsoft word to do this? I think I might want to give it a shot because they're super cute XD


----------



## miish

copperarabian said:


> Do you use Microsoft word to do this? I think I might want to give it a shot because they're super cute XD


Nope, I use photoshop!


----------



## copperarabian

ah, I guess I'll just have to try with coral elements then, or MS paint lol they look really awesome btw


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

@Copperarabian, how would one make pixels in MS Word? If it's possible I want to try and make stuff that way.  Might prove interesting.


----------



## miish

mjoy79 here is your boy Chandler  enjoy!!









@Copperarabian I'm also curious about how that would be done is MS word!


Ohh the list is getting short!! For the next round I will only be taking *FIVE* at a time as it will be during the main part of finals week when all the exams are actually happening!

*The list*
_1. betta lover1507 - starting tomorrow_
2. kfryman - Faron


----------



## BeautifulBetta

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> If you have time or are still taking these can you do my little Xochipilli as well?


Umm..That's an incredible photo of an incredible fish! Sorry for the subject change miish!! I just had to say something haha.


----------



## miish

BeautifulBetta said:


> Umm..That's an incredible photo of an incredible fish! Sorry for the subject change miish!! I just had to say something haha.


Haha thats no problem at all! I completely agree he is beautiful!! What kind is he?


----------



## copperarabian

oh sorry, apparently the first time I put Microsoft word, I meant Microsoft paint >.> lol sorry.

Also, are we allowed to ask you do do our fish yet? or are you going to wait until the current list is completely finished?


----------



## miish

Oh that makes more sense now!
I think I'm going to wait until this list is all done. Should be done by tomorrow since classes are all done (yeah I had Saturday classes :C ) and I have a full day to do everything! So it should be done by tomorrow night


----------



## copperarabian

Awesome, I'll keep a eye out


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

miish said:


> Haha thats no problem at all! I completely agree he is beautiful!! What kind is he?


Super Delta I think technically but I've always called him a Half Moon since that's what I bought him under


----------



## GreenTea

Hey I'm sorry I guess when I requested I didn't see you'd said no more people. I'd still like to be on the next "list" or however you're going to do it now, I love them 

Sorry I didn't read the thread thoroughly.


----------



## mjoy79

miish said:


> mjoy79 here is your boy Chandler  enjoy!!


 Awww I love it! He's going in my siggy ASAP! Thanks soooo much!


----------



## miish

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Super Delta I think technically but I've always called him a Half Moon since that's what I bought him under


Haha neat!



GreenTea said:


> Hey I'm sorry I guess when I requested I didn't see you'd said no more people. I'd still like to be on the next "list" or however you're going to do it now, I love them
> 
> Sorry I didn't read the thread thoroughly.


Its no problem at all!! I don't expect everyone to read the whole thread!! The next list _should_ be open by tonight so just keep an eye out. I'llpost something in big letters  It's gonna be first come first served~



mjoy79 said:


> Awww I love it! He's going in my siggy ASAP! Thanks soooo much!


Yay!! I'm glad you love it


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

I hope I manage to catch the list  These are just so cute  

[Working 8 hours tonight is going to be a pain lol. 330-Midnight always is.]


----------



## GreenTea

Oh uh...you can't just throw me on there since I've already asked? I'm going to be busy this weekend and probably not here much if at all.


----------



## miish

No I think I'm just gonna make it first come first serve so its fair for everyone, if I were to put you on the list I would have to go through the thread and put everyone that asked on the list  Thats a lot all at once! Sorry !!! I should be done by this afternoon, I'm working on one right now and I'm probably gonna do the last one quite soon too.


----------



## miish

betta lover 1507: I chose to draw oceanist  I hope I got the colours right!!









*The list*
_1. kfryman - Faron in progress_

The next list will open when I post something in big letters saying its open  I will only have 5 slots open since my exams are this week. I won't have as much time


----------



## miish

Kfryman: here is Faron! The colours were really hard to pick out in the photo so I hope I did them justice :O If not I can touch it up :3


----------



## miish

New list is open! I'll be taking the next five names/fish 
I wish I could take more than 5 at a time but it is exam week for me, and exams come first ​


----------



## erinandares

Like a baws. This is Erasmos. I'd love a little pixel-him.


----------



## miish

Is his body just purple? Those pictures are hard to see the colours from


----------



## erinandares

I know, and I'm sorry, it's my sister's camera phone. >.> His body is a mottled purple color and his chin and the very top of his head is cream. Lol.


----------



## miish

alrighty  

*The list:*
1.erinandares - erasmos


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

I'll wait a bit before I ask for another, lul...
... *quietly stalks the thread still just for the art, regardless*


----------



## GreenTea

Me please


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

My Xochipilli


----------



## miish

*The list:*
1.erinandares - erasmos
2.GreenTea - 
3.ForbiddenSecrets - xochipilli
4.
5.


BlakbirdxGyarados: Haha sure thing ;3


----------



## betta89

could you plz do spazz?
i have more pics in my alblems


----------



## miish

*The list:*
1.erinandares - erasmos
2.GreenTea - 
3.ForbiddenSecrets - xochipilli
4.betta 89 - Spazz
5.

Only one spot left :O


----------



## purplemuffin

Oh..... Could you maybe do one more? Another in memory of pixel thing. My boyfriend's fish, "red beard"

I wish I had better pictures of him




















Actually, I found this photo online. He looked a lot like this guy: 

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-DjOwuW8LKEw/TftHyJR5k1I/AAAAAAAAABk/0Ih0mqdEyNQ/s1600/DSC01400.jpg

He had nice blue iridescence, but that might be hard to catch properly in pixel form lol!


----------



## copperarabian

ah I totally missed it D: I was too distracted by my new betta fry lol

Anyway, when you open the waiting list again I'll be asking for this guy, hopefully I'll remember to check next time so I make the list lol


----------



## miish

*The list:*
1.erinandares - erasmos
2.GreenTea - 
3.ForbiddenSecrets - xochipilli
4.betta 89 - Spazz
5.purplemuffin - red beard

copperarabian: I can't wait to get a chance to draw him, he's wonderful


----------



## StarBetta

Oh yay! I love sprites! Can you do my little Rainbow and Captain America? Their pictures are in my album but i'll post some.


----------



## Gen2387

Darn! LOL! I leave for 1 day and miss the list again... I'm really sad right now. If it ever opens up again, please do my Admiral, I posted him a while ago on page 5. He's the one on my avatar also.


----------



## miish

I can make the list longer if you guys are okay with waiting a bit since I'll be making them really slow these next two weeks!?

I can go up to 10 but the 10th person will probably have to wait a looong while 

The list:
1.erinandares - Erasmos
2.GreenTea - 
3.ForbiddenSecrets - Xochipilli
4.betta 89 - Spazz
5.purplemuffin - Red beard
6.copperarabian - 
7. starbetta - Rainbow
8. Gen2387 - Admiral
9.
10.


----------



## miish

Erinandares: Here is your fishy :3 hope I got the colours right!!


----------



## erinandares

SQUEEE! I love itttt!!! <3  He looks adorable. >.< Thank you for making him!~


----------



## miish

You're welcome!! I'm glad you like it!!


----------



## Gen2387

Awww yeah! You're the best and I don't mind waiting! Thanks so much. :-D


----------



## Pitluvs

Could you do my Spidey?  You do awesome work!


----------



## TequilatheBetta

Can you do the crowntail in my avatar, and also in my album ? Thank you if you do !


----------



## miish

The list:
1.GreenTea - 
2.ForbiddenSecrets - Xochipilli
3.betta 89 - Spazz
4.purplemuffin - Red beard
5.copperarabian - 
6. starbetta - Rainbow
7. Gen2387 - Admiral
8. Pitluvs - Spidey
9. TequilatheBetta - CT
10.


----------



## kfryman

Can you do Chester please?


----------



## miish

Of course :3

The list:
1.GreenTea - 
2.ForbiddenSecrets - Xochipilli
3.betta 89 - Spazz
4.purplemuffin - Red beard
5.copperarabian - 
6. starbetta - Rainbow
7. Gen2387 - Admiral
8. Pitluvs - Spidey
9. TequilatheBetta - CT
10. kfryman - Chester


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

HA
I just missed the last spot.

Ah well, I need to get better&recent pictures of the guy I want you to do anyway. 

To everyone: Gorgeous bettas! Aaah, can't wait to see them in pixel form... some will look really interesting.


----------



## Pitluvs

I honestly couldn't pick, until I remembered Spidey's picture and how everyone loves him. I think he'll look amazing!


----------



## kfryman

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> HA
> I just missed the last spot.
> 
> Ah well, I need to get better&recent pictures of the guy I want you to do anyway.
> 
> To everyone: Gorgeous bettas! Aaah, can't wait to see them in pixel form... some will look really interesting.


Lol sorry, I just wanted Chester to be done to honor him.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

kfryman said:


> Lol sorry, I just wanted Chester to be done to honor him.


No apologies needed! I already got one and I'd rather other people get a chance anyway.


----------



## betta dude

this one please
​


----------



## copperarabian

Here's some pics of Asgard for you


----------



## Kytkattin

Hey, I have been following this thread from the beginning, but haven't posted because of how busy you have been. I would like to make my own, the only problem I am having is finishing them in a professional manner. That is, making it so they are like smileys without white around the edges. Do you just copy the forum color, or is there some other trick?

Here is a moss ball I did a while back.


----------



## kfryman

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> No apologies needed! I already got one and I'd rather other people get a chance anyway.


Lol I have one too. Oh well though.


----------



## purplemuffin

Kytkattin said:


> Hey, I have been following this thread from the beginning, but haven't posted because of how busy you have been. I would like to make my own, the only problem I am having is finishing them in a professional manner. That is, making it so they are like smileys without white around the edges. Do you just copy the forum color, or is there some other trick?
> 
> Here is a moss ball I did a while back.


You need to save it as a GIF on something like photoshop where you can remove the background.


----------



## Foisair

Must. Learn. To. Stalk. Thread. Better. >.< I keep missing the openings.


----------



## miish

Sorry I got a little busy and couldn't get one done yesterday!

Here is your fish Greentea  I made the fins translucent so they would look different on different backgrounds hopefully!! He was super fun to draw!









copperarabian: His colours are so cool, what would they be called?

Kytkattin: Yea I make them in photoshop then I remove the background and save it as a gif! As far as I know thats the only file type that can have a clear background, but I may be wrong ~

Foisair: Oh noes! There will be more openings in the future ;3 If I could edit the title of the thread to signify openings or not I totally would 

*The list:*
1.ForbiddenSecrets - Xochipilli
2.betta 89 - Spazz
3.purplemuffin - Red beard
4.copperarabian - 
5. starbetta - Rainbow
6. Gen2387 - Admiral
7. Pitluvs - Spidey
8. TequilatheBetta - CT
9. kfryman - Chester


----------



## copperarabian

He's a blue dragon fire


----------



## LittleNibbles93

*stalks this thread and waits patiently for opening*


----------



## miish

copperarabian: that makes sense :O 

LittleNibbles93:


----------



## tpocicat

I have so many bettas, but as soon as I get my new camera, I'll be stalking this thread for my chance!! The pics are just adorable!


----------



## StarBetta

Yay I can't wait for mine! How long does it take for you to make one? They are so finely detailed so they must take long to make them, right?


----------



## FuulieQ

>_> I'll be stalking here~ A little gif of Robert would be absolutely adorable....


----------



## miish

tpocicat said:


> I have so many bettas, but as soon as I get my new camera, I'll be stalking this thread for my chance!! The pics are just adorable!


I can't wait to see your fish!! 



StarBetta said:


> Yay I can't wait for mine! How long does it take for you to make one? They are so finely detailed so they must take long to make them, right?


They don't actually take me that long since they're so small. I've never really checked the time when I draw them haha!



FuulieQ said:


> >_> I'll be stalking here~ A little gif of Robert would be absolutely adorable....


----------



## Oiseau

Watching this thread like a hawk. >____>


----------



## bettalover2033

So when are you going to be starting this again?


----------



## miish

bettalover2033: Its still going! I just have a long list right now so I'm not adding any more right now :3

I just had a final today so I've been super busy! Have my hardest one on Friday so I may only get 1 or so done before Friday  Sorry guys! I've still got my list  I'll start drawing asap when I get a little break! Might get one done tonight !


----------



## bettalover2033

Okay! Great! Can you put up the list that you have so we know where some of us might be placed, once you get through them?

Also I know what you mean because I had a few hard tests this week and last week.


----------



## miish

I keep the list updated every time I add a name or put up an image but here it is

The list:
1.ForbiddenSecrets - Xochipilli
2.betta 89 - Spazz
3.purplemuffin - Red beard
4.copperarabian - 
5. starbetta - Rainbow
6. Gen2387 - Admiral
7. Pitluvs - Spidey
8. TequilatheBetta - CT
9. kfryman - Chester

Once I'm done that however I just start a new first come first serve since its easier


----------



## bettalover2033

Yupp. Get done with one and then start another. That sounds good Well don't rush, because you do have to remember that studying and school should come first.

Look at me I sound like some parents, though it's true


----------



## StarBetta

What do you use to make them? I might be horrible but I would like to give it a try! (I wont copy you though)


----------



## bettalover2033

She said that she uses a program on her tablet. It came with the tablet.

-BL2033


----------



## miish

I only have a drawing tablet, not a touch screen tablet. I used Adobe Photoshop! The disk for the program came with my Wacom Tablet when I bought it :3


----------



## LittleNibbles93

miish said:


> I only have a drawing tablet, not a touch screen tablet. I used Adobe Photoshop! The disk for the program came with my Wacom Tablet when I bought it :3


Touch screen tablets look amazing....I wish I had one...But hey! I have a Wacom Tablet too!  Well...it says "Wacom", but its a Bamboo, mine didn't come with a program, but I did already have photoshop. Best $70 I ever spent.


----------



## miish

Yeah I really want to update my tablet, its getting old! I've probably had it almost...8 years now?? Time for an upgrade soon haha. A touch one would be so fun! But I think I would still prefer a stylus for drawing 

Sorry for not getting any drawings done recently! I will be doing one tonight after my clinic evaluation! Today was a productive day school wise :thumbsup:


----------



## betta lover1507

miish said:


> betta lover 1507: I chose to draw oceanist  I hope I got the colours right!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The list*
> _1. kfryman - Faron in progress_
> 
> The next list will open when I post something in big letters saying its open  I will only have 5 slots open since my exams are this week. I won't have as much time


thanks this is going going into my signature =D also oceanist body is blue and his fins are red with white tips, sorry i took long to answer internet got cut off


----------



## GreenTea

Hey sorry I haven't posted, I love it! Thank you so much!


----------



## miish

betta lover1507 said:


> thanks this is going going into my signature =D also oceanist body is blue and his fins are red with white tips, sorry i took long to answer internet got cut off


Oh ! It was hard to see in the pictures sorry ! Did you want me to fix it?



GreenTea said:


> Hey sorry I haven't posted, I love it! Thank you so much!


You're welcome, I'm glad you like it  He was super fun to turn into pixels, and such a gorgeous fish to begin with!! I subscribed to your spawn log too its so exciting!


----------



## copperarabian

miish said:


> I keep the list updated every time I add a name or put up an image but here it is
> 
> The list:
> 1.ForbiddenSecrets - Xochipilli
> 2.betta 89 - Spazz
> 3.purplemuffin - Red beard
> 4.copperarabian -
> 5. starbetta - Rainbow
> 6. Gen2387 - Admiral
> 7. Pitluvs - Spidey
> 8. TequilatheBetta - CT
> 9. kfryman - Chester
> 
> Once I'm done that however I just start a new first come first serve since its easier


I noticed mine was blank, my dude's named Asgard


----------



## miish

ForbiddenSecrets, here is your boy Xochipilli! He was a tricky little one, so many colours! Hope you like it 










*The list:*
1.betta 89 - Spazz
2.purplemuffin - Red beard
3.copperarabian - Asgard <- got it 
4. starbetta - Rainbow
5. Gen2387 - Admiral
6. Pitluvs - Spidey
7. TequilatheBetta - CT
8. kfryman - Chester


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets

Yes yes yes yes  Thank you so much <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## GreenTea

Thank you miish, it looks great  I took a little break from the forum so I didn't see it, and thanks for the compliments on my fish, I adore him too.


----------



## miish

ForbiddenSecrets: Yay!!  You're welcome!!
GreenTea:  you're welcome!


----------



## TielBird101

Can I have one please? This is Peach. ^.^


----------



## Miakemi

These look great! I can't wait until they're open. *adds to the list of different art threads I stalk*


----------



## miish

TielBird101: Keep a watch out for when the list opens up again  I'm only doing a few at a time so it's not overwhelming :O

Miakemi: Hehe thanks  they're fun to do! See you around!


----------



## betta lover1507

miish said:


> Oh ! It was hard to see in the pictures sorry ! Did you want me to fix it?


okay thanks =]] but am still keeping the blue one >-> it reminds me of m fishies that passed away


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

could you do one of Akemi? she is my avatar! 
<


----------



## StarBetta

miish said:


> I only have a drawing tablet, not a touch screen tablet. I used Adobe Photoshop! The disk for the program came with my Wacom Tablet when I bought it :3


 Okay then I guess I have to start saving to get a tablet O.O And thats REALLY hard because I could barely save $30 because im 10 yrs old (im smart XD) and you know what kids my age like... Toys! But i got my own bank account and im going pretty well but I cant touch that money, only in EXTREMELY IMPORTANT EMERGENCIES. Grrr. Plus I use money to buy fish supplies and thats like $50... :shock:


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

AHHH OMG they are so cute! Could you do one od my Bruce?! I have tons of pictures in my albums! In return I could make you a cute avatar? :-D


----------



## purplemuffin

Hey guys, give Miish a chance to clear up the current list!  Wait til there is an available slot--right now it's all full!


----------



## FuulieQ

-pokes head in thread-

Nice work on the new ones, miish!


----------



## miish

Ahaha thanks for the help purplemuffin! :3
FuulieQ: thanks  !


----------



## PewPewPew

Oh goodness, I saw this thread when it first started and shouldve put a spot in! ><; These are wonderful, what talent  Very cute.

Im gonna wait around and try and see if I can get a slot for little Baller <3


----------



## StarBetta

Are you gonna finish 1-5 before december 25th? I REALLY need mines before then


----------



## miish

PewPewPew said:


> Oh goodness, I saw this thread when it first started and shouldve put a spot in! ><; These are wonderful, what talent  Very cute.
> 
> Im gonna wait around and try and see if I can get a slot for little Baller <3


Sounds like a plan 



StarBetta said:


> Are you gonna finish 1-5 before december 25th? I REALLY need mines before then


Sorry, I'm in university and right now I have all my final exams and they are more important. Once they're done I will most likely have more time! I will probably get yours done long before the 25th but honestly I'd rather not be rushed  I'm just doing this for fun!


----------



## purplemuffin

Hey, I do have a request when it comes time for red beard. Can he be facing the opposite direction as Dionysus?


----------



## PewPewPew

*swoons* @[email protected]


----------



## StarBetta

ok!

Sorry if I sounded like im rushing you, take your time on important things first.


----------



## Sweeda88

Awww, I'd love one when you have more slots open!


----------



## miish

PewPewPew: 

StarBetta:Thats okay, I just felt a little rushed specially since the 25th is like 2 weeks away  Plenty of time still

Sweeda88: Of course


----------



## bettalover2033

Yup i've been keeping a close eye on this thread so I could be in on of the spots!


----------



## miish

Betta89, here is your boy spazz! Hope you like it :3









*The list:*
1.purplemuffin - Red beard
2.copperarabian - Asgard <- got it 
3. starbetta - Rainbow
4. Gen2387 - Admiral
5. Pitluvs - Spidey
6. TequilatheBetta - CT
7. kfryman - Chester

Now back to studying *sigh*


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

Add another to your list, pretty please?  Here is Akemi!


----------



## hellofishy

omigosh these are so cute! Will you do my very first betta, Kato? There is a pic of him as my default... he was a VT blue, red and purple male.


----------



## miish

Hey guys, keep an eye out for when the list "opens" up again. I'm only taking a set number at a time because I have finals right now and I don't want to have to many to do! :3


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

Ok, no problem!


----------



## bettalover2033

So the maximum is 7 right?


----------



## miish

I did 10 last time but I don't add names again until I'm completely finished one list :3 I like to take the names slowly so I don't get overwhelmed!


----------



## kfryman

When the list opens up I have another one for you to do! I recently got a crowntail female.


----------



## bettalover2033

That makes a lot of sense. Many just have to put theimselves in your shoes and understand that people have other lives than this forum. Also finals are a huge dal and very stressful. This is probably just a getaway for you to do this to calm down, not to add another stress to your life. I understand completely how you feel!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

At the moment I don't own a betta, but when I get him/her for Christmas, I'll be sre to ask for one! : D


----------



## betta89

miish said:


> Betta89, here is your boy spazz! Hope you like it :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The list:*
> 1.purplemuffin - Red beard
> 2.copperarabian - Asgard <- got it
> 3. starbetta - Rainbow
> 4. Gen2387 - Admiral
> 5. Pitluvs - Spidey
> 6. TequilatheBetta - CT
> 7. kfryman - Chester
> 
> Now back to studying *sigh*


thank you he is just perfect :-D
good luck on finales!!


----------



## audjree

my, this thread has grown. sorry it took me a while to reply, thanks again! great as always. 



miish said:


> Audjree: and here is pearl :3 enjoy!


----------



## miish

betta89 said:


> thank you he is just perfect :-D
> good luck on finales!!


Yay! Glad you like it! 
Thanks! Only two to go before winter break!



audjree said:


> my, this thread has grown. sorry it took me a while to reply, thanks again! great as always.


Its grown crazy amounts, I was nooot expecting this haha!



bettalover2033 said:


> That makes a lot of sense. Many just have to put theimselves in your shoes and understand that people have other lives than this forum. Also finals are a huge dal and very stressful. This is probably just a getaway for you to do this to calm down, not to add another stress to your life. I understand completely how you feel!


Yeah I can't wait till finals are done! :O And you're right I'm totally doing this for fun and relaxing  I like it.


----------



## bettalover2033

I usually write for fun, but lately I have been getting a new pair and school is just so stressful. Though I better finish it soon!

Good Luck Miish!


----------



## StarBetta

*random interview* 
Hi! 
1. What inspired you to make betta pixelations?
2. Do you enjoy making them?
3. Are you ever going to quit making them or take a long break from them?


----------



## miish

bettalover2033: Schools crazy  Specially this time of year eh?

StarBetta:
*1. What inspired you to make betta pixelations?*
Haha well I just felt like drawing some stuff and the art thread caught my eye. I was originally going to do bigger pieces with lots of details and stuff.. but then I changed my mind. Bigger pieces would take a lot longer and they would be a lot slower. I ended up doing pixels cause they're easier, I can get a lot more done in a shorter period of time and I thought they'd be cute for signatures and stuff 
*2. Do you enjoy making them?*
Yup! They're fun!
*3. Are you ever going to quit making them or take a long break from them?*
I won't be doing them forever.. basically until I get bored of them! (Or other people get bored of them ) Then after that who knows, maybe I'll start up again maybe I won't.
I am pretty interested in doing commissions :O I don't have any finished pieces for examples but maybe I'll whip one up over winter break!


Working on the next pixel right now guys ;D


----------



## miish

Here is Red bear! Hope you like it Purplemuffin! 










*The list:*
1.copperarabian - Asgard
2. starbetta - Rainbow
3. Gen2387 - Admiral
4. Pitluvs - Spidey
5. TequilatheBetta - CT
6. kfryman - Chester


----------



## purplemuffin

Awww he looks gorgeous!  Thank you! I am only allowed one image in my signature, I hope you don't mind that I merged them!


----------



## miish

I don't mind  They look cute like that!


----------



## Mart2289

Awww, they are adorable. I'll try to get into the next list!


----------



## bettalover2033

@Miish: Definitely! They all want to get most of the work done before christmas which is really a lot of pressure on the students.


----------



## StarBetta

Cool!  "And that's all for the interview with the pixel-famous miish!"


----------



## Sweeda88

When you DO get around to doing more, here's my picture. =)


----------



## StarBetta

Sweeda88 said:


> When you DO get around to doing more, here's my picture. =)


Woah! your fish's tail is SOO long! :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::-D:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Sweeda88

I know. I love his fins. Can you believe he came from Walmart? He was the only fish there without tattered fins when I bought him over a year ago.


----------



## miish

Sweeda88: When I take more I start from scratch  So you'll have to keep checking back at the thread


----------



## Sweeda88

Oh, okay! I will.


----------



## miish

Sorry I haven't been around much lately! I should get a drawing done tonight though!


----------



## kfryman

Miish whats the order as of now? I know Chester won't be done soon but I was just wondering...


----------



## betta lover1507

i want ALL of my fishies done ... nah am kidding, but i will like another  IF your not packed, i knoow i know my fish could not top everyone's beauties, i don't own NO betta's from AB =\ there all from petstores, not even a fishstore


----------



## FuulieQ

:3 ~

I'm still snooping about~


----------



## ArcticRain

These are so cool! I am never taking my eyes off this thread.......:shock:......


----------



## TielBird101

LOL! XD Neither am I!


----------



## ArcticRain

Haha!


----------



## TielBird101

They're so cute!!! Must.Have. ONE!!!!!! XD


----------



## ArcticRain

I know, they are just cute! I just want to go up and give them a hug!


----------



## TielBird101

IKR! XD They're so huggable! *SQUEAL*


----------



## ArcticRain

Lol! And they are so realistic! Just awesome, Thumbs up to the OP! :thumbsup:


----------



## TielBird101

Yeah I KNOW!  *thumbs up*


----------



## kfryman

He is going to be busy all the time with this thread lol. Definitely *thumbs up*


----------



## miish

kfryman said:


> Miish whats the order as of now? I know Chester won't be done soon but I was just wondering...


Here it isss
The list:
1.copperarabian - Asgard
2. starbetta - Rainbow
3. Gen2387 - Admiral
4. Pitluvs - Spidey
5. TequilatheBetta - CT
6. kfryman - Chester

and also
_kfryman * She * is going to be busy all the time with this thread lol. Definitely *thumbs up* 
_
haha just thought I'd correct ya here ;3


Thanks for all your support guys I'll try my best to get these done quickly :3 I'm on winter break now though so I won't be on my computer as often :O


----------



## kfryman

Whoops my bad I already knew you were a girl. I just forgots. Sorry about that lol.


----------



## bettalover2033

So you're doing 7 at a time?


----------



## kfryman

bettalover2033 said:


> So you're doing 7 at a time?


She made a list of 10 and is going down that. Once they are all done she will tell people until how ever many spots there are on the list.


----------



## bettalover2033

I see, Thanks kfryman!

So 10 at a time! Great!


----------



## kfryman

Well maybe I am not quite sure because the first time she did 5 and then now it is 10 so idk what number is next


----------



## bettalover2033

Well...I guess, in time we'll find out lol.


----------



## miish

There is Asgard 

*The list:*
1. starbetta - Rainbow
2. Gen2387 - Admiral
3. Pitluvs - Spidey
4. TequilatheBetta - CT
5. kfryman - Chester


kfryman: haha thats alright! 
bettalover2033: I do random numbers  mostly depending one how I feel!


----------



## ArcticRain

Just a quick question. Sorry if it's been asked before but, How long on average does it take to do one of these bettas?


----------



## miish

ArcticRain: I've never actually timed myself :O But it's not that long since they are so small haha! It depends on the betta and picture too though~


----------



## ArcticRain

That's cool, Thank you for your reply!


----------



## StarBetta

yes im next!


----------



## copperarabian

miish said:


> There is Asgard
> 
> *The list:*
> 1. starbetta - Rainbow
> 2. Gen2387 - Admiral
> 3. Pitluvs - Spidey
> 4. TequilatheBetta - CT
> 5. kfryman - Chester
> 
> 
> kfryman: haha thats alright!
> bettalover2033: I do random numbers  mostly depending one how I feel!


Wow fantastic work! It looks just like him, thank you so much


----------



## bettalover2033

miish said:


> There is Asgard
> 
> *The list:*
> 1. starbetta - Rainbow
> 2. Gen2387 - Admiral
> 3. Pitluvs - Spidey
> 4. TequilatheBetta - CT
> 5. kfryman - Chester
> 
> 
> kfryman: haha thats alright!
> bettalover2033: I do random numbers  mostly depending one how I feel!


 
I love that little one! Can't wait to get in the list That's perfect! Thanks.

What you are doing here is amazingly cute!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky

I think i will post here so i can stalk... I mean FOLLOW this thread. :3 It will be very hard to choose... o.o Oh! I will do either Midas or Spot... R.I.P guys...


----------



## copperarabian

How did everyone post it into their signature? when I try it only show's as a link to the images source


----------



## copperarabian

nevermind I figured it out thanks to Sakura


----------



## betta lover1507

hey ... can you do chili :'[ he died this afternoon


----------



## StarBetta

betta lover1507 said:


> hey ... can you do chili :'[ he died this afternoon


 Using my instincts, I'm guessing chili was red or green?


----------



## copperarabian

wow, look at all the detail she puts into these, it's amazing considering how small they are!












































































































































​


----------



## betta lover1507

they are really nice , but chili was red like my avi (even though it is cartoonish), i feel bad for the fries, no dad =[[ and there mom just got popeye


----------



## miish

Gizmothefreaky: Haha I don't mind !
copperarabian: They look cool all listed like that 
betta lover1507: Aww I'm sorry about your fish ! But make sure to look for when the list opens up <3


----------



## StarBetta

After Rainbow is done i MIGHT want either Captain America or Rose...


----------



## miish

There is rainbow!


*The list:*
1. Gen2387 - Admiral
2. Pitluvs - Spidey
3. TequilatheBetta - CT
4. kfryman - Chester


----------



## StarBetta

miish said:


> There is rainbow!
> 
> 
> *The list:*
> 1. Gen2387 - Admiral
> 2. Pitluvs - Spidey
> 3. TequilatheBetta - CT
> 4. kfryman - Chester


*Runs around in circles like a crazy person*
Yayyyyyy! *Pets virtual Rainbow pixelation and feeds pixel pellets* Lol:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::shock:


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow Miish, you're zipping through them pretty fast now!


----------



## ArcticRain

Ah! I Accidentally hit the unsubscribe button!! Must stalk... I mean follow thread!!


----------



## StarBetta

ArcticRain said:


> Ah! I Accidentally hit the unsubscribe button!! Must stalk... I mean follow thread!!


lol!:lol:


----------



## PewPewPew

Gurrgle. I gotta get back to checking around more often, I love seeing when theyre done...and if I can jump on the wagon... :>


----------



## miish

StarBetta I'm glad you like your drawing 




bettalover2033 said:


> Wow Miish, you're zipping through them pretty fast now!


Yeah I'm done finals now and just trying to get lots done before I start Christmas stuff :3 Won't be around this weekend so I probably won't get many done D:



ArcticRain said:


> Ah! I Accidentally hit the unsubscribe button!! Must stalk... I mean follow thread!!


hehe :3



PewPewPew said:


> Gurrgle. I gotta get back to checking around more often, I love seeing when theyre done...and if I can jump on the wagon... :>


 I'm sure you'll get a spot on the next round/list thingy


----------



## PewPewPew

*flops around* Hnngngngngg!!


----------



## Gen2387

Oh my gawd! I'm next! Yay! So excited, I'm sure it's going to look great!!!!!! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## miish

Yaa  I won't get it done this weekend unfortunately :C Got a few busy days ahead of me


----------



## bettalover2033

"Yeah I'm done finals now and just trying to get lots done before I start Christmas stuff :3 Won't be around this weekend so I probably won't get many done D:"

Ah I see. Well the whole holiday weekend is very hectic and takes a bit of a while if you ask me...


----------



## StarBetta

meow! Im scared to ask you to make Captain America...


----------



## bettalover2033

@starbetta: I'm sure she'd love to. Let her get through the rest and then ask again. Your "betta pixel" looks cute!


----------



## StarBetta

bettalover2033 said:


> @starbetta: I'm sure she'd love to. Let her get through the rest and then ask again. Your "betta pixel" looks cute!


okay thanks!


----------



## StarBetta

(just keeping this thread recent!)


----------



## bettalover2033

@StarBetta: what do you mean?


----------



## miish

Hey guyys, I'm back now! I will be getting one done tonight :3
Holidays are busy haha, been Christmas shopping and visiting friends and stuff


----------



## bettalover2033

So how many do you have left?


----------



## miish

4 I think! 3 after tonight :3


----------



## miish

Gen2387, here is Admiral  Hope you like it!









*The list:*
1. Pitluvs - Spidey
2. TequilatheBetta - CT
3. kfryman - Chester


----------



## StarBetta

bettalover2033 said:


> @StarBetta: what do you mean?


That means to keep the thread active and not get old!


----------



## Gen2387

OmG! Thank you so much. It's preeeeeeeetty!


----------



## bettalover2033

StarBetta said:


> That means to keep the thread active and not get old!


Oh I see.

Though, I don't think we should do this because this might even give us warnings from SM's, Admin, Ect.

I saw someone else on another thread here on the forum, bump for no reason and get a kind "warning."


----------



## Pitluvs

Ooo eek I'm next! <3


----------



## kfryman

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> Though, I don't think we should do this because this might even give us warnings from SM's, Admin, Ect.
> 
> I saw someone else on another thread here on the forum, bump for no reason and get a kind "warning."


I agree because most people on the forums have heard of this thread and i don't agree with bumping unless it is like in the emergency thread and you haven't gotten a reply. I also think there could be a warning because there was no real cause for the bump.


----------



## Jrf456

Hi! I know you have a HUGE list, but if you ever get the chance could you maybe do Skyden? He's in my avatar. Thanks!


----------



## ArcticRain

Jrf456- She said that when she is done with her current list she will start a new list that will be on a first come first serve basis. So all you can to is watch the thread and wait till the list is Open!


----------



## Jrf456

Oh, okay thanks!


----------



## miish

Gen2387 said:


> OmG! Thank you so much. It's preeeeeeeetty!


You're welcome



Pitluvs said:


> Ooo eek I'm next! <3


If I have time I'll be doing yours tonight  



Jrf456 said:


> Hi! I know you have a HUGE list, but if you ever get the chance could you maybe do Skyden? He's in my avatar. Thanks!


ArcticRain said it well just keep an eye out :3


----------



## StarBetta

Im glued to this thread!


----------



## miish

Starbetta: I'm glad you're enjoying the thread so much 

Here is Spidey! Hope you like it Pitluvs









*The List*
1. TequilatheBetta - CT
2. kfryman - Chester


----------



## kfryman

Yay almost done. I need to get on the list again for Kei lol. Will be stalking.


----------



## Gen2387

Will try to get in next time and enter my sister's VT Jon Snow. They are so adorable! Am stalking this thread... again. LOL!


----------



## StarBetta

Gen2387 said:


> Will try to get in next time and enter my sister's VT Jon Snow. They are so adorable! Am stalking this thread... again. LOL!


same here


----------



## watergale

i would love on for Adrian once the list goes on again


----------



## bettalover2033

How are they coming along?


----------



## FuulieQ

Aw, Spidey's turned out so cute!


----------



## TequilatheBetta

Yay, I'm next! And they are adorable :3


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL crap, I keep missing this, too much Christmas stuff going on!


----------



## FuulieQ

I know! 

I've only been stalking this halfheartedly because I only log on here once a day and there are like 30 people waiting to jump on it, the odds are not in my favor. xD


----------



## bettalover2033

Wait a second, did she already start her next list?


----------



## Foisair

bettalover - don't make me panic like that! I believe she still has two left before she opens up again.


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh Phew! It's just I think I saw people asking already and I actually panicked!


----------



## Foisair

^I know! Mini heart attack!


----------



## thejapanesezombie

Can I possibly ask for one of my boy Aldo as well? If not can I ask for an art trade? Which ever you prefer! 

Here's my little guy  Let me know when you get to my part of the Queue


----------



## Pitluvs

miish said:


> Starbetta: I'm glad you're enjoying the thread so much
> 
> Here is Spidey! Hope you like it Pitluvs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The List*
> 1. TequilatheBetta - CT
> 2. kfryman - Chester


It's awesome!! Umm.. one thing though? Spidey's actually blue


----------



## miish

Pitluvs: Oh sorry! 
Here we go! I adjusted the colours a bit  








I used the same file name when I uploaded it to photobucket so it might take a bit for it to change over! 

Don't worry guys I still have 2 left before I start the next list ! :3 I probably won't be doing any for the next few days considering its Christmas and all haha, I hope you guys don't mind? I'll try and get one done tonight but no guarantees! 

I still can't believe how popular these got!  For future reference the next list will be 10 people~


----------



## kfryman

miish said:


> Don't worry guys I still have 2 left before I start the next list ! :3 I probably won't be doing any for the next few days considering its Christmas and all haha, I hope you guys don't mind? I'll try and get one done tonight but no guarantees!
> 
> I still can't believe how popular these got!  For future reference the next list will be 10 people~


I don't mind at all, I just wanna see how Chester turns out lol. I need to get on the next list though... Stalkin' every day


----------



## bettalover2033

No problem! Its hectic round this time!


----------



## Gen2387

Understandable. We all have a lot to do during the holidays. Am still stalking anyways. LOL!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I'm getting my betta tommorow, so I'll post a pic!


----------



## miish

Here's your fish Tequilathebetta! Hope you like it 









*The List*
1. kfryman - Chester


----------



## StarBetta

@miish- after your done with the last entry, once you open up the list again, do people have to re:say their betta fish? Because when you were almost done with this current list, people were already asking for their betta pixels when you said to wait for the next list. Are you going to start from the first person who said to make theirs? Or do we have to ask for it again?


----------



## miish

It will be first come first serve after it opens, so yup everyone's just gotta ask again! :3 Its much easier and more fair that way!


----------



## bettalover2033

@Miish: When your list opens how many Pixels per person?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Totally gunna creep then, if its first come first serve! Been waiting since the thread opened, just didn't wanna barge in xD


----------



## miish

@bettalover2033: I think I'm just going to do one each since there's a few people that want one 
@BeautifulBetta: Haha kk ! Don't worry about barging


----------



## bettalover2033

@Miish: That's still GREAT!

I can't wait till it's open! Another question: Are you going to wait for the entire list to fill before you start?


----------



## watergale

@miish, how do you create these? they are so cool!


----------



## bettalover2033

@watergale: she does it with an program that came with her tablet.


----------



## watergale

that's awesome!


----------



## Pitluvs

miish said:


> Pitluvs: Oh sorry!
> Here we go! I adjusted the colours a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same file name when I uploaded it to photobucket so it might take a bit for it to change over!


That ones perfect! Thank You soo soo much!


----------



## kfryman

Gah waiting to spam with pics once the list opens lol.


----------



## Gen2387

Awww one more to go and the list opens again! yay!


----------



## StarBetta

lol I cant wait!


----------



## AcrimoniousArbiter

I've been looking at this thread, and am really impressed with the awesome work done by Miish! It inspired me to try my hand at some pixel art, and I made the picture of Cobalt that's in my sig. 

I was thinking that once the list gets too large for Miish, I could help out making some for you guys if you wanted. Not that I can promise it will look as awesome as the ones Miish makes


----------



## TequilatheBetta

sorry for the late reply, he is gorgeous! thank you very much, i love him


----------



## miish

Large post ahead haha. I should get my last drawing done tomorrow! After that I will take another *10 people*  but since there seems to be a lot of people that want one I'll just ask that you only ask for one fish at a time so that everyone can have one 
If there's still empty spots after a while I'll let people ask for two fish so we'll see! 
I can't believe how popular these guys got! Thanks guys 

Also, off topic but I got a new 2 gallon tank  I'm gonna get my own fish soon! I'm going to decorate it slowly over time, all I have right now is a tank and a heater haha!

@bettalover2033:
Yeah, I'll be taking another 10 names after my last picture then I'll start drawing again.

@watergale
I use photoshop!

@Pitluvs
Yay! Sorry about getting the colour wrong!

@kfryman
Haha one fish at a time though 

@Gen2387
Should get it done tomorrow!!

@StarBetta
Soooon~

@AcrimoniousArbiter
Haha yours is cute :3 

@TequilatheBetta
Glad you like it!!


----------



## ArcticRain

Yay!! So excited! Haha! Also, yay about getting a new fishy friend!


----------



## Foisair

Miish, when your list opens again, do we have to have pictures right away? I often check this on my phone and don't have access to a bunch of my fishy photos.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

When your list opens up, can you do Hermes? He's the one in my avatar.  Thanks!


----------



## betta lover1507

big list 0-0 thank goodness i already got one, I WANNA ANOTHER XD 

and congrats on the soon to be fishy hope he/she looks very pretty ;]


----------



## StarBetta

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> When your list opens up, can you do Hermes? He's the one in my avatar.  Thanks!


Miish said that once the list opens up again, you'll have to re-ask so it can be fair.


----------



## watergale

yay! can't wait!


----------



## bettalover2033

Great! Your new fish will love it! You should share a few photos of the fish on the betta pictures section.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

StarBetta said:


> Miish said that once the list opens up again, you'll have to re-ask so it can be fair.


 OK. They look really cool!


----------



## StarBetta

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> OK. They look really cool!


Yeah. Im going in the list again for Captain America (marble in album)


----------



## kfryman

Foisair said:


> Miish, when your list opens again, do we have to have pictures right away? I often check this on my phone and don't have access to a bunch of my fishy photos.


Yeah same here, is that fine?

Also I was gonna get on the list for my new fishy Kei. Lol


----------



## BlackberryBetta

When do you guys think the list will open again? I havent gotten any yet and I want to get one for my VT, Fred!


----------



## watergale

today or tomorrow maybe... either way i'm stalking.. lol


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Haha lol! I WANT PIXELS!!!


----------



## miish

It would be helpful to post the picture at the same time but not necessary 
Yeah the list should be open later today after I draw the last fish :3


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Is it okay if I post my pic now and ask to be put on the list cause I won't be online later.... Or do I have to submit a pic when the list opens?


----------



## watergale

when later? i'm going to petco in an hour... ach!


----------



## StarBetta

Yes!!! Can't wait! Im checking this thread every 10 minutes lol.


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Ah! Miish, could I Post my pic now? And be asked to be put on the list? I can't stay on here all day, but I really want pixels! Lol


----------



## BlackberryBetta

Okay well I gotta go now. If you CAN do my boy ( no pressure, you don't have to) the pic is my avatar. Thanks!


----------



## miish

Haha sorry for making you wait so long guys! Soon though! 

@blackberrybetta: Please post it again when its open  It won't be fair to other people that have posted before if I do it like that


----------



## watergale

yay i'm back now so i can stalk again lol


----------



## miish

There is Chester! I hope I got the colours right  Hope you like it kfryman!


and the moment everyone's been waiting for!
Please post a picture of your fish (and his/her name if you want :3 )

*NEW LIST*
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Sweeda88

Sequin. =D


----------



## ArcticRain

Here is Mr. Plum! Thank you!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Huzzah!  I'd love you to do Sheldon, hes a pastel halfmoon


----------



## watergale

adrian plz my avatar


----------



## monroe0704

Could you please do my avatar betta (Korbel) please?  Thank you!

Here's a bigger pic:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

ArcticRain...Just FYI, I'm gunna steal Mr.Plum. LMAO. He's incredibly beautiful! I have a seriously soft spot for salamander PKs


----------



## miish

Monroe704: bigger pictures are better but if its a hassle I can defs work with an avatar picture 

*LIST*
1. Sweeda88 - Sequin
2. ArcticRain - Mr. Plum
3. BeautifulBetta - Sheldon
4. Watergale - Adrian
5. Monroe704 - Korbel
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

 All such pretty bettas !


----------



## ArcticRain

BeautifulBetta said:


> ArcticRain...Just FYI, I'm gunna steal Mr.Plum. LMAO. He's incredibly beautiful! I have a seriously soft spot for salamander PKs


Thank you!


----------



## CreativePotato

GAH! Here's Prince Kaida!









EDIT: Whoa, whoa, whoa. Smaller than I thought. I'm sorry, but the cord to connect my camera to the computer isn't working and I can't find any larger pics of him. ;A; Is that okay?


----------



## watergale

here's a bigger picture


----------



## StarBetta

can you do captain america? Ugh i came too late. waah


----------



## miish

watergale said:


> here's a bigger picture


Thanks! Now I can see him much better !



StarBetta said:


> can you do captain america?


Yes I can if I can get a picture off ya 


LIST
1. Sweeda88 - Sequin
2. ArcticRain - Mr. Plum
3. BeautifulBetta - Sheldon
4. Watergale - Adrian
5. Monroe704 - Korbel
6. Creative Potato - Prince Kaida
7. StarBetta - Captain America
8.
9.
10.


----------



## watergale

thank you!


----------



## CreativePotato

Um, do you need a bigger picture of Kaida? I just need to find the thing for my camera and I can get one for you...I'm sorry. X3


----------



## miish

@Creative Potato: Its not essential but it would make it a lot easier for me to see details  No rush to get a bigger picture~


----------



## StarBetta

@miish- Captain America is pretty sick with fin rot/tail biting so should I give you old pictures with his fins perfectly fine or recent pics with his anal fin broken?


----------



## miish

Thats up to you!


----------



## StarBetta

You can't do both? If you can't, then do the old pictures. I'll post them right now.
EDIT:
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2627&pictureid=20257--- <ignore the poop ^-^ That was before a water change.
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2627&pictureid=20256
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2627&pictureid=20459 <----- Ignore the circle. That was for a thread about his fungusy thing (keep on forgetting the name o-o) On the other hand this is the best pic. Lol

DOUBLE EDIT: http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2627&pictureid=20255


----------



## miish

StarBetta said:


> You can't do both? If you can't, then do the old pictures. I'll post them right now.
> EDIT:
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2627&pictureid=20257--- <ignore the poop ^-^ That was before a water change.
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2627&pictureid=20256
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2627&pictureid=20459 <----- Ignore the circle. That was for a thread about his fungusy thing (keep on forgetting the name o-o) On the other hand this is the best pic. Lol
> 
> DOUBLE EDIT: http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2627&pictureid=20255



He's cute  and I'm only doing one picture per person so I'll just be able to do one~


----------



## StarBetta

miish said:


> He's cute  and I'm only doing one picture per person so I'll just be able to do one~


Thanks. I hope he'll make it. The poor little fish just got sick all of a sudden :-(. On the other hand, okay. I'm fine with that. You seem like you need some help with pixels. Is anybody helping you? I could have sworn someone said they would like to help.


----------



## miish

I hope he gets better too! 
I'm doing okay with the pixels, there's a lot to do but I like doing them so if I keep doing 10 at a time lists I'll be all good!
Yeah someone said they'd help if I needed it, that's up to them though


----------



## CreativePotato

Couldn't find the cord, but I remembered the Snipping Tool on my computer and found the same pic on my FB.


----------



## Zappity

Are you guys open to pixels or are you booked?  Great job, btw!


----------



## miish

There's still spots open in the list


----------



## betta lover1507

yayyy =D please if you could can you do rose? she is a long-finned, VT combodain?:
















or if this is to complicated can you do strawberry? she passed away a week ago ='[ she's in my album


----------



## cajunamy

squeee! here is Gumbo


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh god...Gumbo = <3 HE's amaaaaazing


----------



## BeautifulBetta

AcrimoniousArbiter said:


> I can do pixels also once miish's list gets full.
> 
> I have done a few, but can't promise the same pixely/stylized work, mine tend to be more like mini paintings lol. Here's a few I've done already (besides my Cobalt in my sig):


I like yours too Arbiter!  they ARE like mini paintings!


----------



## cajunamy

BeautifulBetta said:


> Oh god...Gumbo = <3 HE's amaaaaazing


thank you, he unfortunately passed on after a jump from a jar when i was conditioning him for breeding. he was the 'special one' for me and since him i haven't found another that is special to me


----------



## kfryman

If there is still room


----------



## lexylex0526

I feel extremely stupid for asking..but wats a betta pixxel??


----------



## BeautifulBetta

so sorry to hear that cajunamy


----------



## BeautifulBetta

these are betta pixels >>









Hope you don't mind me using yours as an example, StarBetta! It was the first one I found while backtracking haha


----------



## bettalover2033

Am I too Late?

This is the one that I was hoping that you would get around to:


----------



## miish

BeautifulBetta said:


> Oh god...Gumbo = <3 HE's amaaaaazing





cajunamy said:


> thank you, he unfortunately passed on after a jump from a jar when i was conditioning him for breeding. he was the 'special one' for me and since him i haven't found another that is special to me


Oh I'm sorry to hear that ! He was such a cutie! I want to find a betta that special soon :3 I'm just starting up my tank hehe



lexylex0526 said:


> I feel extremely stupid for asking..but wats a betta pixxel??


Its just little pixel drawings I've started making  Theres plenty scattered throughout the page and on the first page that you can see.


bettalover2033 said:


> Am I too Late?
> 
> This is the one that I was hoping that you would get around to:


Sorry the last spot just filled up!  Next time?

--------------
*THE LIST*
1. Sweeda88 - Sequin
2. ArcticRain - Mr. Plum
3. BeautifulBetta - Sheldon
4. Watergale - Adrian
5. Monroe704 - Korbel
6. Creative Potato - Prince Kaida
7. StarBetta - Captain America
8. Bettalover1507 - Rose
9. Cajunamy - Gumbo
10. Kfryman -


----------



## bettalover2033

@Miish: *Sigh* That's alright. I guess I'll wait again. Thanks though.

I just have to be a bit quicker next time:/.


----------



## kfryman

You know what miish give bettalover2033 my spot, I don't mind. Been stalking the thread and came to late. Welcome bettalover!


----------



## BlackberryBetta

miish said:


> @blackberrybetta: Please post it again when its open  It won't be fair to other people that have posted before if I do it like that


Thats alright, I understand. Next time!


----------



## StarBetta

BeautifulBetta said:


> these are betta pixels >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don't mind me using yours as an example, StarBetta! It was the first one I found while backtracking haha


I don't mind! Lol


----------



## lexylex0526

Ooooh thats a betta pixxel! Those are sooooooooooo cute


----------



## Zappity

Dangit, too late! D: I'll have to come faster next time instead of going to bed! xD


----------



## SpookyTooth

Those are all adorable! I must watch this topic closely and get a decent photo of my own betta in the hopes of jumping on the list. Weee!


----------



## miish

kfryman said:


> You know what miish give bettalover2033 my spot, I don't mind. Been stalking the thread and came to late. Welcome bettalover!


Awe thats so nice of you!  Are you sure?
Did you see Chester? He kinda got buried once the list opened but he's a couple pages back!


----------



## miish

BlackberryBetta said:


> Thats alright, I understand. Next time!


Thanks for understanding


----------



## Sweeda88

I'm so excited! I can't wait to see mine! =D


----------



## kfryman

miish said:


> Awe thats so nice of you!  Are you sure?
> Did you see Chester? He kinda got buried once the list opened but he's a couple pages back!


Oh yeah I saw him, it is so nice. Was the blue on him hard? And yes I am sure!


----------



## Foisair

Oh noes! The one day I'm WAY to busy at work to even check this thread, the list opens. -le sigh- Next time I guess.


----------



## betta lover1507

Foisair said:


> Oh noes! The one day I'm WAY to busy at work to even check this thread, the list opens. -le sigh- Next time I guess.


Miish give my spot to fosair { he/she been waiting,and i already got one, i could wait next time


----------



## bettalover2033

kfryman said:


> You know what miish give bettalover2033 my spot, I don't mind. Been stalking the thread and came to late. Welcome bettalover!


That is REALLY generous of you to do that, but I cannot accept it. You won your spot fairly and I don't want to take from you. It wouldn't seem right to me even with your permission.

Again, I really liked that you offered!


----------



## Foisair

betta lover1507 said:


> Miish give my spot to fosair { he/she been waiting,and i already got one, i could wait next time


betta lover! That is so nice of you! Thank you!

Miish, I'd like one of Beast like he was in my avatar. (All his white has marbled away and he's become quite the tail biter. >.<) I'm at work so I'll try and find some better pics of him when I get home tonight. He's a delta and I could draw out his color pattern for you if I don't have a good picture. (Had I known his white was going to go away, I would have taken a ton more pictures, but alas.)

Again, thank you, you two. ^_^


----------



## betta lover1507

well can you do rose? the one on my avi, and my latest pics


----------



## kfryman

betta lover1507 said:


> Miish give my spot to fosair { he/she been waiting,and i already got one, i could wait next time


Copy cat lol! :shock: BL2033 are you sure? I don't mind.


----------



## bettalover2033

@kfryman: If you didnt get one already it wouldnt be fair.


----------



## kfryman

bettalover2033 said:


> @kfryman: If you didnt get one already it wouldnt be fair.


I already got two lol! So you take it.


----------



## bettalover2033

@Kfryman: If you don't mind. Yours look really nice!


----------



## kfryman

I don't mind lol! Stop insisting I am not changing my mind lol. You have the LAST spot.


----------



## betta lover1507

i don't mean to be a copy cat, it is just i felt bad, and i already have one


----------



## bettalover2033

@Kfryman: Lol. Okay. I will take it. Is this even legal on this thread? (I just teasing) Thank you again and again times 10! It's really generous and nice to see this kind of behavior back on the forum:-D


----------



## kfryman

I was kidding lol. I don't care if you offer your spot off. BL2033 I think having a good community is what makes this forum special, so why not contribute? Very few arguments too. Maybe we should ask the admin lol. JK



bettalover2033 said:


> @Kfryman: Lol. Okay. I will take it. Is this even legal on this thread? (I just teasing) Thank you again and again times 10! It's really generous and nice to see this kind of behavior back on the forum:-D


----------



## miish

@Kfryman: The blue was a tad tricky but not to much for me to handle haha ;3

@bettalover2033: Haha you and kfryman are confusing me LOL. Whos on the list in the end hahaha! I think you are right? Which fish would you like me to draw ?

@Foisair: You're now number 8 on the list!

@everyone lol: I'll be getting one done tonight  Won't be doing any over new years because I'll be busy :O Yaaayyy


----------



## miish

@Sweeda88: Here is your boy Sequin! He's got mighty long fins! Hope you like it 










BTW guys, I know there was some switching around with the spots, let me know if I got it right 
*THE LIST*
1. ArcticRain - Mr. Plum
2. BeautifulBetta - Sheldon
3. Watergale - Adrian
4. Monroe704 - Korbel
5. Creative Potato - Prince Kaida
6. StarBetta - Captain America
7. Foisair - Beast
8. Cajunamy - Gumbo
9. Betta lover2033 -


----------



## bettalover2033

miish said:


> @bettalover2033: Haha you and kfryman are confusing me LOL. Whos on the list in the end hahaha! I think you are right? Which fish would you like me to draw ?


Lol Sorry... I just haven't had such a conversation on this forum before.

I would like to have this one done:










Thanks Miish!


----------



## Sweeda88

Thank you! It's beautiful, miish!


----------



## miish

bettalover2033 said:


> Lol Sorry... I just haven't had such a conversation on this forum before.
> 
> I would like to have this one done:
> 
> Thanks Miish!


It was entertaining to read haha  And kk, I'll add him to the list !



Sweeda88 said:


> Thank you! It's beautiful, miish!


I'm glad you like iiitt :3


----------



## bettalover2033

miish said:


> It was entertaining to read haha  And kk, I'll add him to the list !


Heh. Entertaining. Now that made my day.

Happy New Years Eve!


----------



## kfryman

Yeah Miish you got it right. BL2033 is on instead of me. Sorry it was so confusing lol.
Happy New Years!


----------



## miish

Happy new years eve to you guys too !

I got a new fish :O I'm so excited!


----------



## BettaGirl290

Can you do one of ritotini? hes in my pictures somewhere.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Miish!!! Post photos of your new fishy!


----------



## ArcticRain

So excited! I'm next on miish's list! Woo-hoo!


----------



## StarBetta

StarBetta said:


> Can u do captain America? I think my request got buried


I was also before the person that you did.  Arent you doing it by who asks first then the next person so on?


----------



## kfryman

AcrimoniousArbiter said:


> I'll make one just for you :3


Hey not to be mean but you are kind of hijacking the thread. I would advise making a new thread and calling them something else because betta pixels are like Miish's thing. I mean if you ask miish and she says it is fine you could help but otherwise, it seems like you are hijacking. Sorry if you feel it is rude, I love your "mini paintings" btw.


----------



## BettaGirl290

Miish can you pleaaaasse put me on the list for Ritotini??? i haven't had one done yet and i would really love it if you could do one of him in his memory.


----------



## kfryman

BettaGirl290 said:


> Miish can you pleaaaasse put me on the list for Ritotini??? i haven't had one done yet and i would really love it if you could do one of him in his memory.


She only adds to the list when it is everyone's pixel gets done, then it is first come first serve.


----------



## miish

BettaGirl290 said:


> Can you do one of ritotini? hes in my pictures somewhere.


You'll have to wait around for the next list  I am a student at uni so I can't have a whole bunch of requests at once, I like to get a group done then start a new group!



BeautifulBetta said:


> Miish!!! Post photos of your new fishy!


Soon!! I gotta get my camera from home first 



kfryman said:


> Hey not to be mean but you are kind of hijacking the thread. I would advise making a new thread and calling them something else because betta pixels are like Miish's thing. I mean if you ask miish and she says it is fine you could help but otherwise, it seems like you are hijacking. Sorry if you feel it is rude, I love your "mini paintings" btw.


I was 50/50 on the help haha, like its a good alternative to people who don't want to wait as long but I kinda felt like that too :O I didn't wanna say anything though. If a new thread is made I can still refer people to it !!




BettaGirl290 said:


> Miish can you pleaaaasse put me on the list for Ritotini??? i haven't had one done yet and i would really love it if you could do one of him in his memory.


Please be patient.. I don't sit on the computer all day. Especially since it was new years  The next list will start after all these are done, and the time it takes them to get done will depend on my school work, I start up again soon so yeah.


----------



## miish

Here is Mr. Plum  I hope you like it! 









I forgot my tablet at my dorm lol, thankfully I go back soon! I did this one with the touch pad on my laptop lol! Hopefully you can't tell :O

*THE LIST*
1. BeautifulBetta - Sheldon
2. Watergale - Adrian
3. Monroe704 - Korbel
4. Creative Potato - Prince Kaida
5. StarBetta - Captain America
6. Foisair - Beast
7. Cajunamy - Gumbo
8. Betta lover2033 -


----------



## ArcticRain

I love it! I can kind of tell a difference but, it's really good! Thank you so much!


----------



## kfryman

Wow the list is going pretty fast! Oh and Arbiter made a new thread it is betta pixels by AcrimonousArbiter. I think people that are too impatient you should refer them to his/her thread. Sorry not sure lol.


----------



## miish

ArcticRain said:


> I love it! I can kind of tell a difference but, it's really good! Thank you so much!


Hopefully its not too much of a difference! But I'm glad you still like it :3



kfryman said:


> Wow the list is going pretty fast! Oh and Arbiter made a new thread it is betta pixels by AcrimonousArbiter. I think people that are too impatient you should refer them to his/her thread. Sorry not sure lol.


Haha we'll see if I can keep the pace up, starting classes again on Wednesday 
Yeah I saw that they made the thread and I will refer 


This is my new fish Oliver!
It was taken with my phone so the lighting is way to bright and stuff  I'll have better pictures in an album on my profile once my boyfriend sends me the ones off his camera


----------



## ArcticRain

Aww, he is so cute! Is he a Double tail?


----------



## miish

Yup he is!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awwww so pretty!!  Congrats, always amazing getting a new fish


----------



## kfryman

Wow looks like a butterfly, nice find Miish!


----------



## bettalover2033

miish said:


> Yup he is!





ArcticRain said:


> Aww, he is so cute! Is he a Double tail?


Actually he is what is called a Lyre tail. Beautiful pattern on him as well!

A Lyre tail is when the two "lobes" have a very deep separation that looks to end with either a point (like yours) or in a circular form like the picture below.

Point Ending









Circular Ending









Hope this helps!


----------



## miish

Oh thats neat! I didn't even know that existed. So When its a double tail its a more shallow separation? Interesting!
What would his colouring be called? The light band around his tail is more clear rather than white! Is it just referred to as butterfly because of the two colours?

I don't know if I'll be able to get a pixel done tonight, I'm moving back to my dorm so I'll be a bit busy


----------



## nochoramet

No, it's a double tail. Your fish is called a veil tail double tail, which is just two veils. It's a type of double tail. He's very pretty


----------



## bettalover2033

Yes it is pretty cool! I learned that about a year ago.

To answer your first question: Not exactly. With Lyre tail's their two caudal fins look to have a gap that you can easily see through. With double tail's you will see no gaps. It does differ with the HMDT's and the PKDT's.

Look at these two photos and you will know from a lyre tail and a double tail. It's more of a visual than verbal that it's easier to explain.

This is the lyre tail (obviously):
Veil tail Lyre tail:

















HMLT (Halfmoon Lyre Tail)
http://www.deviantart.com/download/92968159/Red_Dragon_Doubletail_Betta_by_jurabetta.jpg


And the double tail:
HMDT









PKDT









Your Lyre tail would be in the category as A red and Cellophane Butterfly Veil Tail Lyretail. (Remember breeders still call lyre tails double tails. Especially to people that just want to buy.) That "clear" color on him is the Cellophane part.It is referred as a butterfly because of how the two colors separate. Though he is not a "perfect" butterfly, but he is in fact a butterfly.

This is how other "perfect" butterflies and other butterflies that don't have the entire symmetrical divide.
"Perfect"









This is a good example of a "Perfect"


















Other:



















This one is also good because it is kind of like yours (Cello And red Butterfly)










The definition of a butterfly betta is when a betta has a "rainbow" like pattern in a circular form around the dorsal anal and caudal with two or more colors divided separately.


----------



## bettalover2033

nochoramet said:


> No, it's a double tail. Your fish is called a veil tail double tail, which is just two veils. It's a type of double tail. He's very pretty


Not completely true. Yes, he is a VTDT mix......but that combination creates a Lyre tail. (Which is still a Doubletail), but in a different form.


----------



## 1fish2fish

The IBC does not recognize "Lyre tail"... that is a double tail in my eyes.


----------



## nochoramet

Then why not just say double tail? Just because the lobes don't touch doesn't make it a different tail type. I see no difference in the pictures you posted. VTDT will have more separation because they have fewer ray branching than say, HMDT. That's the only reason why there are differences in the space between the lobes.


----------



## Luimeril

lyretails aren't..... made.... in bettas. :T other types of fish, yeah, but never bettas. you'd have to have the tips of the outer side of the tail extended, while the inner rays are shorter. like in this fish:









DTVT's tails aren't full enough to touch, so they look different than other DTs. they're still DTs, though. nothing special about them, really. :T


----------



## 1fish2fish

See the similarity between what Luimeril posted and this?










Now any of the doubletails posted don't look like that. They're just double tails.


----------



## bahamut285

+1 for picture of a lyre XD


----------



## 1fish2fish

I iz a google champion!


----------



## betta lover1507

Luimeril said:


> lyretails aren't..... made.... in bettas. :T other types of fish, yeah, but never bettas. you'd have to have the tips of the outer side of the tail extended, while the inner rays are shorter. like in this fish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DTVT's tails aren't full enough to touch, so they look different than other DTs. they're still DTs, though. nothing special about them, really. :T


betta talk, talks about lyretails here is a single tail lyre;-):








here's the link:
http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_finnage.htm
i know this is about a double lyre, i think some in the forum actually has one, for got the name :|
a double lyre will look a bit like this:








and veil doubles and lyre are not the same (well in my opinion) I COULD BE WRONG


----------



## 1fish2fish

Nope.. first one is either deformed or IMO tail bitten. The owner of that site says those are someone else's fish so she really doesn't know if that is a natural tail..and also if it doesn't breed true its not a true tail type.

The second one is a bad double tail but a double tail none the less. One lobe is smaller than the other but that's the sum of it.


----------



## cajunamy

rofl - from betta pixels to defining doubletail ..


----------



## miish

Haha ya this went on a lot lol! I think I'll just call him a double tail haha.

I got photoshop 8.0 today :O Its quite a step up from my old 2.0 lol. If I have time I'm going to try it out tonight and do a test pixel of my fish to get a hang of the upgraded program. But I'll be unpacking and stuff so we'll see.


----------



## bettalover2033

Please excuse me for my misinformation. You see a while back, I was told that I was right. Honestly I dont remember where, but it was on one of the threads in the betta photos section. This whole time that I have known about bettas, I thought that a Lyre tail was right. I understand now and am quite embarrassed for going on when clearly I was wrong.lol sorry 

Again excuse for the false statements I told. It would be childish to argue any longer when clearly there is enough proof there.:roll:

Thank you all for your corrections!:-?

@Miish: I apologize for creating a whole different topic other than your pixels. This was one of the problems that were stated...Too many off topic discussions that occur with disagreements. I hope we can get back on track.


----------



## miish

Haha its no problem!
I'm back at my dorm now! I'll be unpacking now, Oliver survived the 3 days I had to leave him here between new years and moving back  
I really want to draw him so I'll test out my new photoshop tonight hehe


----------



## BeautifulBetta

woohoo! Gotta love new software!


----------



## watergale

waiting o0 ...... (exitedness)


----------



## kfryman

i really want to see the difference.


----------



## miish

Haha there's my little guy. 
The upgrade isn't much different usage wise, its all the same buttons just in different places  It just looks like a prettier program now haha. I am having trouble saving translucent colours though. His fins are supposed to be translucent but they save white. I'll have to figure out why that happens..


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awww thats still super cute!


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree! It is still nice. Either way! How much do you zoom in to get it that tiny? I was thinking X600 or more?


----------



## GunsABlazin

if you are still doing these. 
Here is my boy Thor.


----------



## miish

Thank guys 
@bettalover2033: I just use a tiny canvas and zoom in as much as the program lets me, not sure on the exact number.
@GunsABlazin: Please check back later  My list is currently full so you'll have to catch it when its open, then its refilled on a first come first served basis.


----------



## Mart2289

Thank you for the beautiful pixel of Jon Snow! I love it!


----------



## miish

Mart2289 said:


> Thank you for the beautiful pixel of Jon Snow! I love it!


Lol you got the wrong thread, that looks like AcrimoniousArbiter's mini-painting/pixels :3


----------



## miish

Here's Sheldon! Hope you like it 









*THE LIST*
1. Watergale - Adrian
2. Monroe704 - Korbel
3. Creative Potato - Prince Kaida
4. StarBetta - Captain America
5. Foisair - Beast
6. Cajunamy - Gumbo
7. Betta lover2033 -


----------



## kfryman

Miish I like how AcimoniousArbiter's and your pixels have unique things to them. You should take comissions and if someone wants multiple fish they pay for the other fish. Maybe like a $1 or $2 for extra fish. You could earn a small amount of cash.


----------



## miish

@kfryman: Yeah  
I don't I'll ever charge for these but over the summer I'm thinking about doing traditional or digital paintings for commission! Would those sell do you think?


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

I was wondering when a slot or two opens up if you will do Shimmer (the first one) and P.B. (the second one, sadly he passed a few years ago) I have had other bettas, but I never got pics. of them before they passed.


----------



## miish

Of course but you'll just have to post again when the list opens up  Its just easier for me if I do it on a first come first serve basis


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Ahhhh I love him!! Thank you!
Now, to put him on my sig  If I can figure it out..lmao


----------



## watergale

yay i'm next!!!!


----------



## miish

I'm glad you like it BeautifulBetta! 
I'll hopefully be getting yours done tonight Watergale if I can find some time


----------



## watergale

yesss!


----------



## kfryman

miish said:


> @kfryman: Yeah
> I don't I'll ever charge for these but over the summer I'm thinking about doing traditional or digital paintings for commission! Would those sell do you think?


Miish i think you could get some money. As long as they aren't too expensive they will sell. Especially knowing how people LOVE your pixels. I may be one to buy from you if you do the paintings.


----------



## miish

kfryman said:


> Miish i think you could get some money. As long as they aren't too expensive they will sell. Especially knowing how people LOVE your pixels. I may be one to buy from you if you do the paintings.


Maybe I'll paint something this weekend since I'll be at home  Its worth a shot eh?

@Watergale: 








There he is! I hope you like it!


----------



## watergale

> @Watergale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There he is! I hope you like it!


Thanks i love it!


----------



## miish

I'm glad you like it!
I realized I forgot to post the list last night!

*THE LIST*
1. Monroe704 - Korbel
2. Creative Potato - Prince Kaida
3. StarBetta - Captain America
4. Foisair - Beast
5. Cajunamy - Gumbo
6. Betta lover2033 -


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow hey are still coming along great. I'd like to see how he paintings come out. My mom does at home taxes so i hope to see if maybe i will be able to buy one or two....


----------



## kfryman

See Miish it is a good idea lol. I am looking forward to see the paintings.


----------



## miish

I did a quick watercolour one today  Waiting for it to dry before I add final details. Gonna do an acrylic one next, I might post them here to show you guys, we'll see 
Maybe I'll keep you guys in suspense >.> hehe.


----------



## bettalover2033

Well i cant wait!


----------



## StarBetta

Wow! i'm already 3rd? The list is going pretty quick! btw, I bet your paintings will be AWESOME! You'll make alot of money. We're all happy you're doing a lot of artwork!


----------



## miish

Monroe704- here is Korbel! I hope you like it! He sure is a nice looking fish, I love light coloured bettas 









*THE LIST*
1. Creative Potato - Prince Kaida
2. StarBetta - Captain America
3. Foisair - Beast
4. Cajunamy - Gumbo
5. Betta lover2033 -


----------



## bettalover2033

Miish this is the one that I wanted.










Thanks!


----------



## miish

I've got an image already  I'll use that one though its a bit clearer! The spot just doesn't have a name after yours cause I don't know your fish's name :3


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh. I thought it was blank because I thought you didnt know which I was asked for lol.


----------



## monroe0704

miish said:


> Monroe704- here is Korbel! I hope you like it! He sure is a nice looking fish, I love light coloured bettas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE LIST*
> 1. Creative Potato - Prince Kaida
> 2. StarBetta - Captain America
> 3. Foisair - Beast
> 4. Cajunamy - Gumbo
> 5. Betta lover2033 -


Awww he's very cute! I expected nothing less from ya!


----------



## bettalover2033

@Miish: If you want to, do you think you can kind of exaggerate the caudal in the pixel? If possible? Kind of like this one:


----------



## miish

monroe0704 said:


> Awww he's very cute! I expected nothing less from ya!


 Yay!!



bettalover2033 said:


> @Miish: If you want to, do you think you can kind of exaggerate the caudal in the pixel? If possible? Kind of like this one:


Sure thing


----------



## bettalover2033

Thanks miish!


----------



## betta lover1507

i already have the betta i want pixelated, lady amaya  can't wait until this list is done (it is just 5 more *twitches)


----------



## mjoy79

Miish - please let me know when you are taking more requests. I would like to have one done on Hurley, who just passed this morning 

Either this picture or the one in my avatar - I'll have it up for awhile.

Thank you and I appreciate your time


----------



## Tappy4me

I'll have to stalk this thread  I'd love to have one of Draco, Shadowfax and Big Red at some point! hehe

They're adorable!


----------



## miish

betta lover1507 said:


> i already have the betta i want pixelated, lady amaya  can't wait until this list is done (it is just 5 more *twitches)


 Soon!



mjoy79 said:


> Miish - please let me know when you are taking more requests. I would like to have one done on Hurley, who just passed this morning
> 
> Either this picture or the one in my avatar - I'll have it up for awhile.
> 
> Thank you and I appreciate your time


I'll be taking names again once the current list is done, just keep checking back~



Tappy4me said:


> I'll have to stalk this thread  I'd love to have one of Draco, Shadowfax and Big Red at some point! hehe
> 
> They're adorable!


 just keep track!


----------



## kfryman

Miish when are you gonna upload the paintings???


----------



## miish

I've got some pictures I'll do it later tonight then haha  I didn't know you guys were so excited! It makes me happy hehe


----------



## bettalover2033

How can we not be excited for you??!!


----------



## miish

As promised! Here are some of the watercolour paintings I did! When I paint stuff ends up more stylized rather than realistic  
If I were to do these for commission I'd sell them for like around 8-10$ each, they're not that big, I don't know the exact measurement but I can find out if anyone wants to know~
This one I completed but it ended up a bit off-center, whoops! 








This one was just a quick little practice one 









If I have time this weekend I'll try and get some digital ones done, they tend to take me a bit longer though so we'll see. They're probably sell for about the same, there's no materials costs but they do take me longer.

What do you guys think? Do these have potential for commission or should I do a more realistic style?


----------



## ArcticRain

Wow, Amazing artwork!! Even the little practice one is great!!! I would buy one (if I had money to buy such things)!


----------



## bettalover2033

Definitely potential commission! You are a true artist and have a great style! I love the first one. The second one is very good for a "practice" as well.

I'd definitely buy one. I am sorry because I don't wish to make you feel like im playing the "I wish I could" game, but simply saying that it definitely has potential and if I was looking for art , I'd be willing to buy. I really like your art work. You are doing an amazing job!


----------



## miish

Aww thanks guys  I've never really sold my artwork but I'm hoping to make it a hobby in the future alongside my actual job as a hygienist :3 Maybe this will be my starting point!
If I did do this would I post it in the Betta Art section or the Classifieds?


----------



## bettalover2033

It should be posted in the betta classifieds section because you are SELLING art. If it was in the art section, you should not state that you are selling them or it will either be deleted or moved, ect.

P.S.
I love your new avatar! He looks like he is really opening up and getting comfortable.

Also I don't remember you giving him a name if you did I apologize.


----------



## miish

Alrighty, just wanted to make sure because the description didn't mention art, more equipment type stuff. 

Yeah he's a happy little guy. my boyfriend ended up picking the name Oliver haha.


----------



## kfryman

Wow they look so good, I wanna start drawing bettas so I can get good at it.


----------



## miish

@kfry: Ohh try one and upload it  I wanna see!


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Could you possibly make me a couple please? 

Pistachio (Half moon)








Oberon (Crown Tail)








Arc'en (Veil Tail)


----------



## miish

Please check back to see when I'm done the current list, then I can put your name on it  gorgeous fish though!

@everyone: Sorry I haven't completed one in a while, I've caught a cold  so I haven't been on the computer as much. I just come on to check and then go rest. Hopefully it goes away soon


----------



## betta lover1507

aww pistachio is such a cutie >w< yea am waiting for the list to be done too 

am sorry you have a cold  hope it goes away soon


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Oh sorry miish, hope you feel better


----------



## CreativePotato

Awwehh, get well soon! I just got over a cold myself. Used maybe five boxes of tissues in one week. e.e


----------



## miish

Thanks guys  
Oh tell me about it, I've gone through so much tissue in the past few days! I'm also starting my second packet of Halls, its bruutal ha.


----------



## bettalover2033

I hope you get well soon! Colds are so annoying and I usually use nasonex and (honey&lemon) halls to clear my sinuses. Other halls arent very good with that, they're mostly flavor.

Good luck!


----------



## miish

My coughs on its way out but my nose is still super runny! Blaaah. I'm hoping it will be gone by the weekend so I can get some school work done :/ 
Again, sorry about the delay in pixels! I'll try and get back into a routine asap!


----------



## betta lover1507

take as long as you need to get better, we rather have you healthy then over working you for pixels


----------



## watergale

love your avatar missh! hope you feel better!


----------



## miish

thanks guys! I may get one done tonight  We'll see how i feel later!


----------



## miish

There is Prince Kaida! Hope you like it!


----------



## StarBetta

I hope you don't mind Miish but since your sick I wanted to help you out with the list because u forgot to put it. 
1. StarBetta - Captain America
2. Foisair - Beast
3. Cajunamy - Gumbo
4. Betta lover2033 -


----------



## miish

Oh yeah haha thanks :3


----------



## Jrf456

Omg the list is open?!?


----------



## MissRockyHorror

No someone was reminding her of what the list was


----------



## miish

Not quite yet sorry! I had to stop making them for a bit because I was really sick, there's still 4 to go before the list opens again


----------



## StarBetta

Lol dont get a heart attack people! >U<


----------



## CreativePotato

AAAAH thank you so much! It's an exact replica! Thaank yooouuu~


----------



## miish

You're welcome


----------



## kfryman

Miish can you do pixels of other animals? Like a frog or something just wondering.


----------



## miish

Here's one I did of my dog one day


----------



## ArcticRain

miish said:


> Here's one I did of my dog one day


Aww!! It's so cute!!


----------



## StarBetta

miish said:


> Here's one I did of my dog one day


That is so adorable! Now that I think about it I wonder how long it would take to make like a JUMBO pixelation. Like maybe the size of a hand? That must take months. Btw miish try to keep track of how long it takes you to make a pixel like I said billions of posts ago. (lol u don't have to if you dont want to)


----------



## bettalover2033

The dog is very cute. I like the hairdo


----------



## HelloThere123Betta

How do you make a pixelation thing?


----------



## miish

in photoshop!


----------



## miish

Hey guys, I'm going to try and do a pixel tonight  My apologies for being so slow lately! I'm still sick...and it sucks! But I've also been working on some other drawings in hopes of starting a commission thread soon. (And of course getting my school work done lol) I'll try my best to get one done tonight


----------



## betta lover1507

miish don't push yourself to hard  you have to take your time with things


----------



## miish

Thanks for understanding  
I'm thinking I'll give a sneak peek of a bigger drawing I'm working on! 
Also, done my notes for tonight so I'll more than likely get a pixel done!


----------



## miish

Starbetta, here is Captain America! Hope you like it  








And since you were wondering, I watched the time when I drew it and it took about 20 minutes including distractions so maybe like 15 minutes.

*The list*
1. Foisair - Beast
2. Cajunamy - Gumbo
3. Betta lover2033 -

Annnnnddd here is a little sneak peak of a drawing I'm working on


----------



## kfryman

Ah so pretty! Can't wait to see the whole thing.


----------



## miish

Thanks!  I hope I finish it sooon! We'll see


----------



## bettalover2033

@Miish: The sneak peak is more like a sneaky tease lol. Great job with the pixel. I love how you put so much detail into your work. In just the sneak peak picture the face alone has so much detail and your pixels are adorable. They are almost exact to the photo requests. Im more of a sketchy person. (Pencil & Paper) lol.


----------



## MissRockyHorror

That's awesome


----------



## miish

Thaanks 
@bettalover2033 - Thankss! I love putting in details where I can! It makes my own pictures feel more complete to me


----------



## Foisair

miish - So I know this is cutting it close, but here are more pictures of Beast. Thank you so much! 

The camera stressed him out a bit in the last picture there making his head look more grey than black.

EDIT: I realized after posting and comparing these pics to my Avi, that even here, alot of his white had marbled away. Wow. When you see him every day, you don't really notice until one day when you're like "Wait a second, where'd all your white go?" miish, because these pics are bigger and clearer, a pixel of him with the white on his fins will be perfect. In all these pictures, his pelvic fins are tucked up. They have a decent spread to them with white on the tips. That's the only white he still has left is on his pelvics.


----------



## miish

Oh thanks! Those will definitely help!


----------



## bettalover2033

miish said:


> Thaanks
> @bettalover2033 - Thankss! I love putting in details where I can! It makes my own pictures feel more complete to me


 
Very true! If you're going to do something, you might as well do it right.


----------



## TielBird101

Lookin good, miish!!!  What medium do you use when you draw? Or do you use a paint program?


----------



## miish

I draw in adobe photoshop 8.0 for my pixels!


----------



## StarBetta

miish said:


> Starbetta, here is Captain America! Hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since you were wondering, I watched the time when I drew it and it took about 20 minutes including distractions so maybe like 15 minutes.
> 
> *The list*
> 1. Foisair - Beast
> 2. Cajunamy - Gumbo
> 3. Betta lover2033 -
> 
> Annnnnddd here is a little sneak peak of a drawing I'm working on


Ohh! Thanks so much! He's so adorable! Eeek! Lol his eye looks like a plus sign :lol:


----------



## miish

Glad you like it  
I guess his eyes did kind of turn out like plus signs


----------



## TielBird101

How many are on the list right now?


----------



## StarBetta

I believe there are 3 or 2 left?


----------



## miish

Yup there are 3 left!


----------



## TielBird101

Yays!!! ^.^ I'm still stalking here.


----------



## miish

Ok! 
Updates:
I'm hoping to get one done tonight! I don't have much work to do, got most of my diagnosis/treatment plans done whooo. Just a few notes to write out. I also finished that big drawing! But I'm not going to post it until I start a commission thread hehe :3 It will be a surprise! I just want to make another example or two before I start it!


----------



## bettalover2033

Ugh Miish you tease!!! XD


----------



## miish

<3<3


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Lol Tiel I've been doing the same thing


----------



## miish

Waah sorry guys I got a bit busyy


----------



## betta lover1507

ama stalk thread now 0-0 -keep eye's open's for new list- XD


----------



## laurenamor

Wow! Your betta pixels are beautiful! I'm new here at the forum and I would love to have one of my little man Blu if it's okay with you.


----------



## StarBetta

laurenamor said:


> Wow! Your betta pixels are beautiful! I'm new here at the forum and I would love to have one of my little man Blu if it's okay with you.


You have to wait until she opens up her list again. Then you repost because it wouldnt be fair


----------



## laurenamor

Oh, okay. Didn't know how it worked.


----------



## miish

Annndd Beast! Hope you like it!










*The list*
1. Cajunamy - Gumbo
2. Betta lover2033 -


----------



## MissRockyHorror

so now there's 2 left on the list?


----------



## miish

yup!!


----------



## laurenamor

Can I ask for mine now? LOL I was told I had to wait for the list. Blu's picture is on post #528.


----------



## miish

Not quite yet! You gotta wait until the current list is all finished  Then I'll have a post saying its open again and it will be first come first serve! That's the most fair way I could do it


----------



## laurenamor

Sorry! This is so confusing, I'm new. The list you just posted means that there's 2 that you haven't finished and it's all filled up, right? Since I saw another list with 5 I thought you did 5 at a time, sorry!


----------



## miish

Don't worry about it! I should have posted it on the first page but I never thought these would get so popular haha!
I usually do between 5 and 10 at a time and then every time I post a pixel I post the list with however many I have left. That way people know when theirs is coming up and anyone that's waiting knows how many I have to go!
So when the list is closed all the numbers will have names beside them like this
1. person one
2. person two
3. person three

and when I start taking new names I make a post about it and the list has more numbers without names beside them  like this

1. person one
2. person two
3. person three
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

does that make sense ? :3


----------



## laurenamor

Yes! Got it, thanks!


----------



## miish

no problem!!


----------



## TheJadeBetta

These are adorable. When you are taking some more requests, I may ask you for one or two!


----------



## Foisair

Miish! Beast is so cute! Thank you so much!


----------



## miish

you're welcome!!


----------



## Tappy4me

Hope I can get q spot! Hehe


----------



## watergale

i'll be watching these for a while, they always turn out so neat!


----------



## PaintingPintos

You did so many already!!! Would you do one of Omelette? 
You can't tell very well but his bottom fin, the tip it, is hidden by a marble. It's pointed at the end to the left.
He was also turned away slightly. His head is a bit slimmer.


----------



## miish

You just gotta wait for the list to open up  Catch a spot on it


----------



## bettalover2033

@Miish, you should put a not on your signature explaining when people can ask for pixels. It will be much easier on your part and you wouldn't have to restate that members have to wait over and over again Maybe in big bold black letters they might see it. Make sure it isn't anything over size 4 font.


----------



## miish

Its not a big deal to me :3 but maybe if I change my mind later on its a good idea!


----------



## bettalover2033

Okay, well it was just an Idea.


----------



## miish

HEEY guys!  I haven't forgotten about you guys! I've just been super busy! I'll be doing one today


----------



## bettalover2033

Great! I cant wait!


----------



## miish

Cajunamy, There is Gumbo  He's such a gorgeous fish

*The list*
1. Betta lover2033 -


After this list I _may_ take a short break from doing pixels  I'm sorry to those who are waiting !! 
I've just got quite a bit to do at school right now and I don't have much time to draw these.
What do you guys prefer:

For me to make a brand new list anyways but put it on hold for when I start up again.

OR

Just stop after this list and make a new list once I start drawing again?


----------



## MissRockyHorror

wait I'm confused, has a new list started? If so can i be on it please?


----------



## miish

No it hasn't started. I'm thinking about taking a break but I'm trying to decide between the two options I posted in my previous post.


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Oh ,sorry!


----------



## miish

Its okay. Do you have an opinion on what you'd prefer for me to do?


----------



## Tappy4me

If/when you have your list open again,

I'd really like to get a pixelation done of Draco! (All my guys eventually, but him first hehe)


----------



## MissRockyHorror

I would love if you made atleast one more list, but you should do what works for you  It can be hard juggling school and everything with that to


----------



## bettalover2033

Well I know what you mean Miish!

Though guys she is asking what you guys would prefer; For her to make a list now and then take a break from the pixels a while (Make the list of names and then she will start with that list when she decides to do them again) or Take a break for a while and then make a list.

I would say to take your break and then make the list because it would be more fair to any new members that decide to join after your break.

I hope I was clear enough!


----------



## miish

Yeah, I'll see if anyone else has anymore opinions too  I'm glad you understood my post hehe


----------



## Nijis

i can't wait for the list to open! I have to take some clearer pics of Squish!


----------



## bettalover2033

Yup, no problem.

I'm used to trying to clarify things in my own head and to be honest, my thoughts always come out to be a huge paragraph or a story so I know that everyone has understood.


----------



## StarBetta

You should make another list and keep it on hold!


----------



## miish

Haha so 1 vote for no list 'till after and 1 vote for list on hold!


----------



## bettalover2033

Lol SO INTENSE. Haha.


----------



## Sweeda88

I just wanted to let you know that Amy loved the pixel. She hasn't been using the forum for a while, so she asked me to let you know. =)


----------



## miish

I'm glad she liked it  ! He was tricky lol!


----------



## ArcticRain

I am going to vote that you just stop after this list and make a new list once you start drawing again. 
That way new members who join would get a chance to get a pixel. Also, people (like me) may not have a fish they want to pixel right now, but will once you start drawing again. I just think it would be more fair for everyone.


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree with ArticRain.


----------



## StarBetta

ArcticRain said:


> I am going to vote that you just stop after this list and make a new list once you start drawing again.
> That way new members who join would get a chance to get a pixel. Also, people (like me) may not have a fish they want to pixel right now, but will once you start drawing again. I just think it would be more fair for everyone.


You have a point... OKAY OKAY I change my mind! :lol: Miish you can change it to zero and the first one 3 votes


----------



## bettalover2033

Thats what i said. It does make it fair for new members to get a chance at these beautiful pixels!


----------



## MissRockyHorror

but what about the people who have been waiting for a while to get on the list?


----------



## bettalover2033

They will just have to follow the list like they have been.


----------



## miish

Its not like I'll be stopping forever  I do really enjoy making these, I'm just SUPER busy with school right now. (The reason I haven't been on a lot) I think I'm just going to make a new list AFTER I start drawing them again. I have one more to go for this list (I haven't forgotten haha) I'll hopefully get it done withing the next few days.


----------



## bettalover2033

That makes it fair on both ends and if not many people understand, it's still okay because I myself know how it is to be caught up with school! I cant wait till spring Break!

I'm the last one. I know you haven't forgotten about me. Dont worry I'm a patient soul. Take your time.

Good Luck Miish. I'm surprised how well this thread has taken off!


----------



## PaintingPintos

Thanks for telling me... I had no idea there were so many people enjoying your work already! I hadn't noticed how many pages there were. If I did, I'd have kept silent! )


----------



## miish

Here's your boy bettalover2033!! Hope I got the colours right!


----------



## miish

Hey guys! I know there's a few of you waiting to get on the next list. The thing is I'm super busy with school right now and don't have much time to draw these consistently. I'd love to make another list right now but I've got to take a bit of a break for school. I'll make a new list once I have time to start drawing these again  I don't know how long it will be, I've got a semester long project to do along with patients to manage so we'll see.
I hope you guys understand <3 and I'll start drawing asap. 

*TLDR; No new list until I have more time *


----------



## bettalover2033

miish said:


> Here's your boy bettalover2033!! Hope I got the colours right!


It looks great and exact. Thanks Miish!



miish said:


> Hey guys! I know there's a few of you waiting to get on the next list. The thing is I'm super busy with school right now and don't have much time to draw these consistently. I'd love to make another list right now but I've got to take a bit of a break for school. I'll make a new list once I have time to start drawing these again  I don't know how long it will be, I've got a semester long project to do along with patients to manage so we'll see.
> I hope you guys understand <3 and I'll start drawing asap.
> 
> *TLDR; No new list until I have more time *



Good Luck with the project!


----------



## StarBetta

Woo i was going to faint! I thought you made a new list >u<


----------



## miish

Glad you like it!

No worries starbetta, I'm taking a break for now!


----------



## sharka91

hey kinda got a lot for you.... please, no need to rush on them though if you're taking a break.


----------



## JBosley

Ohhh I want 2 of these if you ever do them again! :-D


----------



## kfryman

Guys just saying it is one at a time, and there is a list. It fills up and then there are no more people that can get on it until all of them are done. Just remember art takes time and the more you give the longer it will take for others to get theirs. Sharka I love your wild Betta btw.


----------



## betta lover1507

you guys miish isn't gonna do anymore for awhile now  she/he seems to be very busy in the real world


----------



## miish

Hey guys, I know I haven't been around much. I'll be getting my reading break soon! So maybe I will start again then! This month has been suuuuper busy. I got a new laptop so I've been transferring files over and stuff. Got clients to work with for school, my semester project in progress ect.  Also my boyfriend came to visit, I haven't seen him in over a month :O ! I haven't forgotten about this site ;D
Also oliver is doing great  He's grown a bit too.


----------



## betta lover1507

cute ) good luck with your job or your uh school lol  ( i haven't went to school for a week >.>")


----------



## miish

Thaanks  And just school, no job haha.


----------



## BettaFishLuver

When things slow down for you I would like one  if you get the time!


----------



## bettalover2033

Glad to hear things are getting easier now. Take your time.


----------



## betta lover1507

o ok XP sorry i didn't knew which one


----------



## miish

Thats alright!

I have so many projects right now BUT since I have a week break starting at the end of this week...I will take TWO names. 
I know its not very much but its all I can do right now <3


----------



## StarBetta

can you do another one of Rainbow? Posting pics right now..


----------



## miish

Yup I can


----------



## bettalover2033

Would I be lucky enough for one of Korra? lol....


----------



## miish

of course! just post your pictures on here you two


----------



## bettalover2033

I will

My little female Korra:








And if the picture doesnt work here's the link:
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...tion=view&current=RedBlackDragonBFFish035.jpg

Thank you Miish!


----------



## betta lover1507

i just love korra and her name >-< she is soo adorable i stalk her alot LOL


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> i just love korra and her name >-< she is soo adorable i stalk her alot LOL


Aw thanks! She is such a joy to have and has changed so much since I got her:









Almost hard to believe that this is the same fish. Though she does have marble in her so I wasnt exactly expecting her to stay like that forever. I dont mind though I guess.

Sorry I'm hogging your thread Miish!


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Could you possibly do Mr. dragon?


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Awww, sorry didn't see you said only 2 names


----------



## miish

Korra is so cuute
@MissRockyHorror: Yeah I'm doing just two because I've still got lots going on. If I get them done I may take more names before I go back to school


----------



## betta lover1507

bettalover2033 said:


> Aw thanks! She is such a joy to have and has changed so much since I got her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost hard to believe that this is the same fish. Though she does have marble in her so I wasnt exactly expecting her to stay like that forever. I dont mind though I guess.
> 
> Sorry I'm hogging your thread Miish!


gosh she is so pretty :lol: i always wanted a dragon female :roll:


----------



## miish

Gonna get one done today


----------



## miish

Got both done


----------



## bettalover2033

Glad to see you back even if its for a little bit.

Your veil tails really look amazing. I love the way you do their caudals!

And thank you miish!


----------



## sharka91

hey! me again. if you arent too busy, I was wondering if you could do mine soon. thanks!


----------



## StarBetta

miish said:


> Got both done


Yay thanks! Rainbow's fins are actually red but it's okay! I like pink! :-D


----------



## JBosley

I would love one if you ever have the time! :-D Message me if you can do 1 for me?


----------



## miish

StarBetta said:


> Yay thanks! Rainbow's fins are actually red but it's okay! I like pink! :-D


Its hard to tell from the pictures  They're kinda blurry lol, I tried my best!


----------



## miish

sharka91 said:


> hey! me again. if you arent too busy, I was wondering if you could do mine soon. thanks!





JBosley said:


> I would love one if you ever have the time! :-D Message me if you can do 1 for me?


I'll do your guys fishies  
Just post your pictures on here!


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Aww  did I miss it again?
or could you do my guy to possibly? If your not to busy


----------



## miish

Ya sure I'll do yours too  
3 isn't to much to handle right now


----------



## bettalover2033

miish said:


> Its hard to tell from the pictures  They're kinda blurry lol, I tried my best!


I think they came out beautifully!


----------



## JBosley

Yay! :-D


----------



## MissRockyHorror

OMG! YAY! thank you!   I'll put up a pic


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Here's Mr. Dragon  He has light blue scales on his body and red and white most other places including red down the top of his head


----------



## Nijis

are you filled up?


----------



## miish

Yes I am sorrry! Next time!


----------



## Nijis

Awwww


----------



## FishyFishy89

Are you still making pixels?


----------



## Hopeseeker

If you are still doing pixels, please let me know. I would love to have one of both of my fishies.....have to find my old camera phone for good pics of Jericho before the fin rot destroyed his gorgeous fins. I'm willing to wait my turn.


----------



## miish

Hey guys, I've got a few to do and my breaks all done so school will be keeping me busy again. So I can't take anymore requests at the moment!


----------



## miish

bettalover2033 said:


> Glad to see you back even if its for a little bit.
> 
> Your veil tails really look amazing. I love the way you do their caudals!
> 
> And thank you miish!



I didn't see this comment earlier but thank you


----------



## FishyFishy89

miish said:


> Hey guys, I've got a few to do and my breaks all done so school will be keeping me busy again. So I can't take anymore requests at the moment!


Awh :'(
but when you've got more time just let us know


----------



## sharka91

here they are again! can't wait to see them!


----------



## miish

@Sharka91: I can only do one fish for you at the moment  I'm pretty busy so I can't do to many!


----------



## Karebear13

Can I be put on the list for your next pixel making! I understand how it is with school and everything so don't stress whenever is fine even if it means months from now


----------



## kfryman

Karebear I am not sure on how it is now, but usually Miish does the list then it is on a first come first serve.

When are you taking commisions?

Miish your pixels are still looking great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## miish

Edit: Class got cancelled today so I'm attempting to be super productive! I will try and get 1 or 2 done today!



kfryman said:


> Karebear I am not sure on how it is now, but usually Miish does the list then it is on a first come first serve.
> 
> When are you taking commisions?
> 
> Miish your pixels are still looking great! Keep up the good work.


Thanks kfry  I'm not taking anymore right now since my break is done but I'll probably start again when I'm done this semester!



Karebear13 said:


> Can I be put on the list for your next pixel making! I understand how it is with school and everything so don't stress whenever is fine even if it means months from now


When I make lists I make them first come first serve after I announce that I'm taking new requests  Its more fair that way!


----------



## miish

Okay so I ended up doing a lot more of a project than originally planned which was great for me but that means I didn't have time for drawing  sorry guys! Soon! Promise!


----------



## JBosley

miish said:


> Okay so I ended up doing a lot more of a project than originally planned which was great for me but that means I didn't have time for drawing  sorry guys! Soon! Promise!


No worries! :-D


----------



## PhilipPhish

do you think you can make me some of my bettas? They all have an album on my profile, so just whatever ones you'd like to do!

Thank you so much!


----------



## miish

There is your boy Jbosley! I hope you like it!


@PhilipPhish: You'll have to wait until I'm accepting more fish! Right now I'm super busy with school so I'm keeping the requests to a minimum! Sorry!


----------



## miish

sharka91 said:


> here they are again! can't wait to see them!


@sharka91: pleas pick one fish for me to do or I might have to skip over you. Unless I get to pick one !


----------



## JBosley

miish said:


> There is your boy Jbosley! I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> @PhilipPhish: You'll have to wait until I'm accepting more fish! Right now I'm super busy with school so I'm keeping the requests to a minimum! Sorry!


Omg I love it! :-D I totally want you to do my other 2 fish when I get them, and you aren't too busy ;-)


----------



## kfryman

Huh this thread slowed down a bit. Haven't even opened it in a while and I was one thread behind lol.

Miish keep up the good work!


----------



## GienahClarette

Could I possibly get a Sir Crispin pixel?


----------



## miish

kfryman said:


> Huh this thread slowed down a bit. Haven't even opened it in a while and I was one thread behind lol.
> 
> Miish keep up the good work!


Thaanks  I know its way slower but I'm so busy it sucks haha.



GienahClarette said:


> Could I possibly get a Sir Crispin pixel?


Stick around for the next time I take more requests ?


----------



## GienahClarette

Sure thing!


----------



## sharka91

if you could do the white and blue DTPK, that would be nice.


----------



## miish

Here he is  Hope you like it! 
Sorry for the waits guys, schools still busyy.


----------



## miish

Also I entered the photo contest! Voting starts soon, if you could look at my picture that would be awesome ! Vote if you like it too ;D


----------



## bettalover2033

miish said:


> Here he is  Hope you like it!
> Sorry for the waits guys, schools still busyy.


That is REALLY colorful! Nice job!


----------



## FishyFishy89

are you taking requests now? Or still finishing up the previous requests?


----------



## kfish

eeeeeeeee You inspired me! I used to do pixel drawing and I stopped 6 years ago. So, I made Sky. He was NOT EASY to pixelate. So many colors (and I haven't done it in 6 years, haha)!


----------



## FishyFishy89

kfish said:


> eeeeeeeee You inspired me! I used to do pixel drawing and I stopped 6 years ago. So, I made Sky. He was NOT EASY to pixelate. So many colors (and I haven't done it in 6 years, haha)!


awh
so cute looking


----------



## MissRockyHorror

I'm excited  can't wait to see Mr. Dragon <3


----------



## kfish

FishyFishy89 said:


> awh
> so cute looking


Mr. Fish is next! He'll be considerably easier, since he didn't have a million colors. Sky is purple, turquoise, light blue, dark blue, beige, peach, white, another color light blue, another color dark blue, yellow... rofl.


----------



## FishyFishy89

kfish said:


> Mr. Fish is next! He'll be considerably easier, since he didn't have a million colors. Sky is purple, turquoise, light blue, dark blue, beige, peach, white, another color light blue, another color dark blue, yellow... rofl.


lol
he couldn't decide what color he wanted to be xD


----------



## kfish

FishyFishy89 said:


> lol
> he couldn't decide what color he wanted to be xD


Bahaha, I swear he changes colors everyday, too! Maybe he's secretly a marble. I never saw purple and dark blue in him until recently, but now his body glows purple/dark blue, as does his tail.


----------



## miish

FishyFishy89 said:


> are you taking requests now? Or still finishing up the previous requests?


Still finishing up  Getting close to exam time so I won't be taking any soon sorry 



kfish said:


> eeeeeeeee You inspired me! I used to do pixel drawing and I stopped 6 years ago. So, I made Sky. He was NOT EASY to pixelate. So many colors (and I haven't done it in 6 years, haha)!


Awe he turned out good though 



MissRockyHorror said:


> I'm excited  can't wait to see Mr. Dragon <3


I'll try to get him done soon


----------



## MissRockyHorror

Thanks and I totally understand being busy with school work


----------



## sharka91

Thanks so much! it looks great! I would really appreciate it if you could do the first DT too if you can.


----------



## Kasablanca

Hey if Possible can you do one of Captain? He is my most photogenic betta and his color is amazing


----------



## OMGemily

definitely subscribing to this thread  haha cant wait till you start taking requests again!


----------



## miish

MissRockyHorror said:


> Thanks and I totally understand being busy with school work


Yeah uni gets crazy busy sometimes D: its stressful!



sharka91 said:


> Thanks so much! it looks great! I would really appreciate it if you could do the first DT too if you can.


Stick around for when I take more requests then ask again and i'd be glad too 



Kasablanca said:


> Hey if Possible can you do one of Captain? He is my most photogenic betta and his color is amazing


Stick around for when I take more requests! He is quite unique! 



OMGemily said:


> definitely subscribing to this thread  haha cant wait till you start taking requests again!


 I hope I can start soon! Its crunch time here at school though so it will be hard to find time D:


----------



## OMGemily

miish said:


> I hope I can start soon! Its crunch time here at school though so it will be hard to find time D:


i get that haha im still in high school but it seems like all our contests decide to hit around the same time!


----------



## bettasusa

These Betta Pixels are amazing! I would love to see one of Julius. Is there a charge for them?


----------



## StarBetta

bettasusa said:


> These Betta Pixels are amazing! I would love to see one of Julius. Is there a charge for them?


Nope they're free  You may have to wait until Miish is finished with her current list so you can get on the next one.


----------



## OMGemily

miish: have you done a crown tail yet? i was looking through the pages to see all the fish and i admit i didnt look through ALL of them but i didnt see any crown tails so i was just curious


----------



## miish

OMGemily said:


> miish: have you done a crown tail yet? i was looking through the pages to see all the fish and i admit i didnt look through ALL of them but i didnt see any crown tails so i was just curious


Yup I've done a few CTs! Here are some


----------



## OMGemily

theyre so cute  haha i cant wait to see one of Antione  he has kind of a funky dorsal fin. you cant tell in my avatar but its really narrow and kinda close to his head haha but i love him anyway


----------



## bettasusa

> may have to wait until Miish is finished with her current list
> 
> Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/betta-art/betta-pixels-anyone-86869/page66/#ixzz1pdRce5qa


No Problem. I can see by the thread this is very popular and who wouldn't want an awesome betta pixel! Ill keep an eye out for opening list. Thanks for the info. Lui


----------



## Kasablanca

miish said:


> Stick around for when I take more requests! He is quite unique!
> 
> :


Okay thank you


----------



## Jessicatm137

I am new a have read all the way through this. I would love to have one done! I know about the list though. Can't wait for the list to open up! Guess I'll have to wait though. I heard you may take a break. I will stalk this thread!


----------



## OMGemily

Jessicatm137 said:


> I am new a have read all the way through this. I would love to have one done! I know about the list though. Can't wait for the list to open up! Guess I'll have to wait though. I heard you may take a break. I will stalk this thread!


 more people need to be like us :lol: i didnt read the whole thing but i read enough to know that miish isnt taking requests right now. i swear most people dont look any farther than the first page :roll: haha


----------



## Jessicatm137

Well, it was long and so it must be interesting right? I love miish's pixels! I want to have all of mine done eventually.


----------



## OMGemily

Jessicatm137 said:


> Well, it was long and so it must be interesting right? I love miish's pixels! I want to have all of mine done eventually.


 haha same here


----------



## TheDevonFox

I'm going to try my damnedest either tonight or tomorrow morning in order to get a decent enough picture of Loki so that I can request one of these! They are adorable and fantastic


----------



## miish

Awe you guys  yeah this thread got soo much more popular than I ever expected. 
I did take a break for a bit and right now I'm not taking new requests you're right, I have one more on my current list. Hoping to get that done today or tomorrow...and then its exam week so I won't be taking any then.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Just let us know when you start taking them again.


----------



## miish

Of course!


----------



## PhilipPhish

Can you make me one of my cambodian VT girl, Alice?









It doesn't look like it in the picture, but her fins are red, not pink.

Edit:
Sorry! I didn't see your previous post about taking a break!
Can you do her later?


----------



## miish

Hey guys! Sorry I've been absent so often! Exam week has started so I'm busy studying my butt off ! Just letting you guys know I haven't forgotten about your pixels!


----------



## Jessicatm137

No problem. We understand.


----------



## Mart2289

Hi, I would like to request another betta pixel: This is my new betta crowntail named ''Boiuna'' it is pronounced ''Boyuna'' .The blue on his fins are more of a pale iridescent blue and I don't know if he will become more orange or he will stay qith his coral kind of color... but I would really like a betta pixel for this one!

Tanx!


----------



## Jessicatm137

You'll have to wait for miish to start taking pixels again, she is taking a break. I hope I don't sound rude or anything, just wanted to let you know.


----------



## Mart2289

yeah I saw the reply she posted earlier, just after I sent my post... sorry


----------



## OMGemily

hey miish  im not asking for one right now but im just curious, have you ever done a baby betta? and if not would you be interested in making one? i just bought a little baby and was just curious


----------



## miish

Hi ! Maybe! Although I don't know how much detail i could work into pixels that are even smaller :O


----------



## OMGemily

i hadnt thought about that haha you could just make it the same size with little teeny baby fins haha X)


----------



## GienahClarette

Could you do Sir Crispin von Fishy fins? He's the one in my avatar.


----------



## Jessicatm137

GienahClartte, she's taking a break, you'll have to wait for her to start taking them again. Hope I don't sound rude.


----------



## miish

Yeah like jessicatm137 said, I'm taking a break right now, its exam time 
(Btw thanks for helping me out jessicatm )


----------



## Jessicatm137

Your welcome miish.


----------



## GienahClarette

Ooops. For some reason I thought you were taking requests again. Sorry about that.


----------



## OMGemily

that was probably my bad haha sorry. i was just asking if it would be something miish wouldnt mind experimenting with. not actually asking for one now


----------



## miish

Gueeesss what MissRockyHorror! 








Sorry for taking ages! Schools busy but I got it doen during a study break, enjoy!


Those waiting, I'm not taking anymore right now. Going to still focus more on exams. Afterwards I will be going to visit family in NS so I won't really have time. Hopefully during the summer though!


----------



## MissRockyHorror

YAY!!  Thank you!!


----------



## miish

You're welcome!


----------



## Twilight Storm

Gads I thought this was a "draw my betta" thread and peeked in to see your work since it had darn near 100 pages LOL. Those little things you make are cute  I can see now why so many people want one! 

You said they are called pixel sprites? I googled that and it appears drawing is involved so making one myself is out of the question!! (I was hoping it was just like resizing a picture REALLY small LOL- I can do that! haha)

I'm not begging for one made btw just came in to say they are adorable!!  It's the first time i've seen them actually. Kudos to you and your fun little fishies!


----------



## miish

Aww thanks for the comments and compliments  Yeah I just draw them really tiny, no resizing!! It's quite fun~


----------



## miish

I'll take one request !! Just one though! 


Also, I wouldn't mind if you guys gave my little oliver a vote in the photo contest if you like his picture


----------



## FishyFishy89

OH
do Spike! Pwease 

















TYVM


----------



## Psylk87

Hi I am new here! I love this. Those are so cute! Any chance you would do my new boy Stormy?


----------



## miish

FishyFishy89 said:


> OH
> do Spike! Pwease
> 
> TYVM


Sure thing!
I'll work on it on my greyhound trip tonight!



Psylk87 said:


> Hi I am new here! I love this. Those are so cute! Any chance you would do my new boy Stormy?


Awe he's such a nice fish! But I was only taking one just now, stick around and see when I open the requests up again! Exams are done now so I should be able to start taking more for a bit before I start work


----------



## FishyFishy89

miish said:


> Sure thing!
> I'll work on it on my greyhound trip tonight!
> 
> 
> Awe he's such a nice fish! But I was only taking one just now, stick around and see when I open the requests up again! Exams are done now so I should be able to start taking more for a bit before I start work



If you haven't started on Spike I don't mind waiting a bit longer and you can take Stormy.


----------



## miish

Aww thats so sweet of you! 
But I'll do both!

Just these two, no more hahha.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was too late!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

miish said:


> Aww thats so sweet of you!
> But I'll do both!
> 
> Just these two, no more hahha.




I am a very patient person.
Unless it involves a new fish or new aquatic plants. Then I'm a child on Christmas Eve.


cant spell today


----------



## Twilight Storm

I found the monthly photo contest once..... Can't seem to figure out how to get there anymore. I usually just see the winning fish of the prior month on the main forum list.

LOL at being patient unless it's new fish or plants  I'm patient too, but it depends on the circumstance!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97

Twilight Storm said:


> I found the monthly photo contest once..... Can't seem to figure out how to get there anymore. I usually just see the winning fish of the prior month on the main forum list.
> 
> LOL at being patient unless it's new fish or plants  I'm patient too, but it depends on the circumstance!!!


true dat!


----------



## miish

FishyFishy89
Here is Spike!!








Hope you like it 



Twilight Storm said:


> I found the monthly photo contest once..... Can't seem to figure out how to get there anymore. I usually just see the winning fish of the prior month on the main forum list.
> 
> LOL at being patient unless it's new fish or plants  I'm patient too, but it depends on the circumstance!!!


You just find it on the side of the main forum list  underneath the picture theres a button to see the next entries!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

miish said:


> FishyFishy89
> Here is Spike!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it


How ADORABLE!!!
tyvm:-D


----------



## miish

You're welcome


----------



## BettaGirl290

Did i ever post before on this thread? i swear i did, and now i cant find it, so maybe i didnt XP


----------



## FishyFishy89

BettaGirl290 said:


> Did i ever post before on this thread? i swear i did, and now i cant find it, so maybe i didnt XP


you might of.
more than likely during the break she was taking for school.
she was only taking 1 order. but because of the warm fuzzy feeling she got from my generosity, she had decided to take on 2 instead.
These 2 spots have been filled, she will likely go on break again but I believe she will begin taking more orders afterwords


----------



## BettaGirl290

you might of.
more than likely during the break she was taking for school.
she was only taking 1 order. but because of the warm fuzzy feeling she got from my generosity, she had decided to take on 2 instead.
These 2 spots have been filled, she will likely go on break again but I believe she will begin taking more orders afterwords [/quote]
I think i may have posted before that, but thanks anyways


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

as soon as i get the chance i will post a pic of my 3 betta boys


----------



## Cinderwolf

Looks like I have a new thread to stalk since I totally want one fo these cute little things. I used ot make pixel sprites myself, but never this good. haha, maybe I should try to make on of bennie myself


----------



## miish

Here is stormy, hope you like it!

Won't be doing any more for now, won't have my computer for a week!


----------



## missSMG

*So Great!!!*

*You're so good at these! :-D When you get your computer back could you do one for my blue crown tail, Monty? He has a black head with a very distinct line between his head and his body where it changes to blue. Hard to see in the pics I have *


----------



## Psylk87

miish said:


> Here is stormy, hope you like it!
> 
> Won't be doing any more for now, won't have my computer for a week!


 
I love it! It is so perfect thank you very much! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jessicatm137

missSMG- She is taking a break currently so you'll have to wait. The one she just did was the last for a while. I hope I don't sound rude, I am waiting too.


----------



## missSMG

*Oops!*

I should have assumed with the number of pages in the thread that there would be a huuuge waiting list :lol:! Sorry if I seemed ignorant. Just joined this site last night


----------



## Jessicatm137

Don't worry, it happens to everyone.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Psylk87 said:


> I love it! It is so perfect thank you very much! I really appreciate it.


Stormy looks so adorable!!!
Miish, you brought out his colors nicely


----------



## Cinderwolf

HAha yup, definitly stalking the thread and wating patiently : ) 

You inspired me to start a thread liek this on my rat forum making little rat pixels haha. I attempted a betta but gosh! they are hard, lol Kudos to you and your skills!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Hey Miish, just wondering... Maybe you could just take _one_ more request and work on it when you have free time? _Please???_ I just love these! But I'll be patent if you can't though.


----------



## Shiverdam

Dang, I love these! Gonna have to stalk until you're able to do more!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

I've....hit the last page.  I read through alllll the responses and I'm in LOVE with these. Count me in with everyone else stalking this thread.


----------



## miish

Hey guys I'm back from my trip! I'm gonna recoup/start working this week then I'll see how many I can do! Thanks for being patient


----------



## Shiverdam

Ahh yes! *waits eagerly*


----------



## SamJustice

I must watch this for when you start doing them again. they're soo cute.


----------



## lelei

*Cool Pixeles*

:-DOmg..I love em so much.. I am hoping you can do one for my "Sammy" I have noticed one before and was wondering how I could get one..it's so creative:yourock:


----------



## Jessicatm137

Yeeeesssssssss... I will be stalking this like crazy!!!


----------



## lelei

_Stormy is beautiful..Miish great job, I love it If you could add one more to the list, I would appreciate it soo much..when u can, I know there are others before myself, I am very curious to see what my "Sammy" (he's red, white, and blue)...lol would look like in pixel image??(adorable no doubt)_


----------



## miish

Okaay I've settled into my work schedule so I'll start up a small list 
I'll take 3! They'll still be done rather slowly because I like to do them when I feel inspired too, otherwise it feels like a chore and I really don't want that! I hope thats alright with everyone!!
So next three people to post a picture will be on the list


----------



## Shiverdam

Yess! Could you do Aristotle?


----------



## Cinderwolf

Hooray!  

Can you do benvolio for me? 

Here is a video so you can see the clour of his ventral fins ( err the red ones hanging down what are those called) http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v603/crazydragoon8/?action=view&current=DSCN1887.mp4

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v603/crazydragoon8/DSCN1478.jpg










Thanks  I love these! Take as long as you wish


----------



## SamJustice

I only see two. Hurray!

Could you do Johnny please?









I've more picture of him in my albums, but, thats the best of his colors. XD


----------



## SarahandOscar

miish said:


> Okaay I've settled into my work schedule so I'll start up a small list
> I'll take 3! They'll still be done rather slowly because I like to do them when I feel inspired too, otherwise it feels like a chore and I really don't want that! I hope thats alright with everyone!!
> So next three people to post a picture will be on the list


 
Poop number 4..... well if you feel inspired! You're so generous i think it's a great thing you're doing sharing the love and your talent!! Thanks


----------



## SamJustice

ohh. he's pretty.

also. yay for having to be up for work at 4 am. and be there by 5 and the boss leaving his laptop. lol.


----------



## ravenwinds

Man, I keep missing out on these!
Oh, well, I'll sign up for slot #5 (or #2 of the "Should Inspiration Whisper In My Ear" list)

I would really love to have a pixel pic of Carnelian, my HM Orange Polka Dot male, since he's now a daddy of 40 beautiful 6 weeks old babies!
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## miish

The list is:
Shiverdam
Cinderwolf
SamJustice

Stick around for when I'm done these to try and get on the next list


----------



## lelei

Uggh, I missed thelist,..wahh..I will stick around..as long as needed to make ur next list..pwease..for "Sammy"


----------



## Jessicatm137

Why do I keep missing the list!?!  Eh, but I guess I can wait.


----------



## miish

Don't worry guys I'm not gonna stop any time soon  I'm just a little slow with them lol


----------



## Shiverdam

Wow, why the heck can't I edit my posts? I can't freakin' find the dang button anywhere. It disappeared.
Anyway, here's a brighter picture of Aristotle, just in case.









EDIT: Oh, I see, it won't let me edit anything that's more than a day old. Well that's just silly.


----------



## OMGemily

Shiverdam: the edit button goes away after a certain amount of time. not sure how long but it does that on all posts. your fish is gorgeous though


----------



## Jessicatm137

It goes away after 20 minutes


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

PFFFF :I I also missed the list. Ah well, all the more reason to keep me around so that I can admire all the pretty bettas both real and in pixel form.


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

Hi would be willing to do this little guy










OR this guy, it's totally up to you. Which ever is easier or more appealing to you


----------



## Jessicatm137

Hey XxBettaLoverxX, You'll have to wait tell miish opens the list again. She's currently working on 3. Yea, I know. We've all been waiting for a while, she just took a break. I missed the last opening.  Please forgive me if I sound rude.


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

@Jessicatm137
Hey, Thanks for the info, I would have been waiting forever. You weren't rude at all  I love how much detail she puts into them, can't wait, lol


----------



## Jessicatm137

Same here.


----------



## Bethydan

If you have extra time, I'd love for you to do Fain :


----------



## SamJustice

Jessicatm137 said:


> Hey XxBettaLoverxX, You'll have to wait tell miish opens the list again. She's currently working on 3. Yea, I know. We've all been waiting for a while, she just took a break. I missed the last opening.  Please forgive me if I sound rude.


Yeah. I snagged the last spot. ;3 lol.


----------



## ootfifawithbubba

Can u pm me one of my boy


----------



## Shiverdam

Miish isn't taking any more right now you guys, so if you post now, be prepared for a bit of a wait.


----------



## ootfifawithbubba

Daw i have ben looking for pixels or drawing for a while. Mabe il use the first one they did it kinda looks like buubba


----------



## SamJustice

ootfifawithbubba said:


> Daw i have ben looking for pixels or drawing for a while. Mabe il use the first one they did it kinda looks like buubba


That'd be stealing art meant for someone else. /=


----------



## FishyFishy89

ootfifawithbubba said:


> Daw i have ben looking for pixels or drawing for a while. Mabe il use the first one they did it kinda looks like buubba


Yesh, very much stealing art.
Offense that is also enforced by law.


----------



## Shiverdam

ootfifawithbubba said:


> Daw i have ben looking for pixels or drawing for a while. Mabe il use the first one they did it kinda looks like buubba


Yyeeaaaahhh, don't do that. Art theft is a criminal offense. It's stealing someone else's hard work and dedication as if it means nothing.


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

Ouch, yea no one wants trouble with the law...


----------



## miish

ootfifawithbubba said:


> Daw i have ben looking for pixels or drawing for a while. Mabe il use the first one they did it kinda looks like buubba


I'd prefer it if you didn't do that  Each drawing is specifically meant for someone. If you're patient you can wait around for when I take more requests, if not then I'm sorry.


And thanks everyone for defending my art  means a lot to me that you guys think so much of it  I'm hoping to get the first one of the list done tomorrow before work if I wake up early enough haha


----------



## Cinderwolf

I am sooo excited for mine :d I cna hardly wait! I will post him on my signature here and one another forum too if you dont mind it on the other forum ( a rat one lol)


----------



## ootfifawithbubba

k wont do that , i would have cred tho , but i wont do anything


----------



## Jessicatm137

SamJustice said:


> Yeah. I snagged the last spot. ;3 lol.


LOL frowns at you.:evil: :lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89

ootfifawithbubba said:


> k wont do that , i would have cred tho , but i wont do anything


Still isn't the right thing to do.
the art piece was made specifically for SOMEONE ELSE. Not for public use.


----------



## shadowpony

I am SO stalking this. Arrgh. No spots. But I Do need a good picture of my boy.... *runs to get camera*


----------



## Keroro

*Is there a year-long waiting list? LOL*

I would assume go after 50 pages of requests.. Might as well give it a go if you're still interested or getting far along with these requests! Here is my baby crowntail Keroro:


----------



## miish

Here's Aristotle  
hope you like it!! He has such nice colours but they were tricky to draw! lol!


----------



## Shiverdam

miish said:


> Here's Aristotle
> hope you like it!! He has such nice colours but they were tricky to draw! lol!



Ahhh, he's so tiny and cute! You did a great job, even with his tricky purple fin tips! Thank you!


----------



## FishyFishy89

OMG!!!! He is so darn adorable!!!
I still can get over how cute these pixels are xD


----------



## shadowpony

Another happy costomer, another jelous non-costumer. XD congrats on the pixel.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Oh wow, Aristotle is gorgeous! You did a fantastic job Miish!


----------



## SamJustice

That's awesome! can't wait for johnny's.


----------



## Cinderwolf

Ohh I am sooo excited


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

I would love it if you could do one of Honeycomb! He is a yellow male veitail 

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=3780&pictureid=24560

You are gonna have a lot of customers with these! They are amazing!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

sorry my pics are upside down for some reason...ughggh! Let me try to take a better picture


----------



## gidgeystartedit

shadowpony said:


> I am SO stalking this. Arrgh. No spots. But I Do need a good picture of my boy.... *runs to get camera*


I'm stalking too. These are soo cute!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

here, this profile pic is better!!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> here, this profile pic is better!!!!


Miish has decided to only take 3 orders right now
and they are currently full


----------



## miish

@MyRainbowBettaFish: Yeah the spots are all filled up right now  I've had a lot of these so I've started taking it slower so I don't get overwhelmed! Stick around for when I reopen my list


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Oh ok thanks for notifying me fishy fishy and miish! I will be waiting! Put me on your second waiting list haha. Just kidding, whenever you have time-an artist always needs time for his work


----------



## miish

*her work ;P
And alright, but I don't keep a waiting list its just first come first serve so that it is more fair


----------



## SamJustice

Yeah. or miish's waiting list would be so long no one would ever get one... XD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

ok thanks for letting me know! I was kidding btw


----------



## miish

SamJustice said:


> Yeah. or miish's waiting list would be so long no one would ever get one... XD


Hahah omg that would be crazyy!


----------



## SamJustice

Lol!I know. and I'd be all "NOOOOOOO"


----------



## miish

Hey guys I made a commission thread if anyone is interested 
I'll still be doing these of course
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=101527


----------



## lelei

Yes, Shadow I am hoping Miish doesn't pass up on my "Sammy" I love ur work Miish.. If you can do one for my "sammy" pleeeaze..his pic is in my avatar, but if you need something else, I can surley get it for you


----------



## miish

I've still got two requests to complete but stick around for when I take more


----------



## lelei

ok..I sure will..


----------



## Timberland

These are awesome! Ill be stalking the thread for the next list to come open. Id love for my avi to be done. 

Awesome work!


----------



## teeneythebetta

OMG That is so cute! I would appreciate one when/if you ever have time! LOL everyone wants one  Here's my one and only betta...  










Thanks so much! BTW You are a great artist! I have seen some of your work- STUNNING!!


----------



## lelei

[email protected] have a gorgeous fish..


----------



## Restricted Evidence

Been looking for this thread for a while now and finally found it 

*waits for list to open back up*


----------



## Restricted Evidence

miish said:


> I've still got two requests to complete but stick around for when I take more


So I attempted my own pixel beta of my Gin:










Based off of:


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

^ It looks good. I also tried my hand at doing a pixel form of Steve, but mine looks nowhere near as good as Miish's.


----------



## Cinderwolf

Haha I tried a fish pixel as well, but I can barley rraw full size pictures of betta, so the pixel version was funny looking, so I decided to do rats instead lol 








Dante,







Quinten,







Roxy, and







La Jolla


----------



## Restricted Evidence

birdielikestomatoes said:


> ^ It looks good. I also tried my hand at doing a pixel form of Steve, but mine looks nowhere near as good as Miish's.


Thanks  I found out that the way I do them I can only do them with bright color ones. I would still love one from miish though


----------



## Restricted Evidence

Cinderwolf said:


> Haha I tried a fish pixel as well, but I can barley rraw full size pictures of betta, so the pixel version was funny looking, so I decided to do rats instead lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinten,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy, and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Jolla


Those are so cute! Can you do hamsters?


----------



## lelei

I just saw that beautiful Purple Veiltail on a Aquabid..wow..so beautiful


----------



## miish

Restricted Evidence said:


> So I attempted my own pixel beta of my Gin:


You did good  



Cinderwolf said:


> Haha I tried a fish pixel as well, but I can barley rraw full size pictures of betta, so the pixel version was funny looking, so I decided to do rats instead lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinten,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy, and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Jolla


Those are super cute haha. I've done one of my dog before haha.


----------



## Restricted Evidence

miish said:


> You did good


Thanks


----------



## Restricted Evidence

lelei said:


> I just saw that beautiful Purple Veiltail on a Aquabid..wow..so beautiful


Thanks, I like yours too 

Gin is a character. He likes me, but bows up at my boyfriend haha Also, he hates the color hot pink xp


----------



## Cinderwolf

I dont know what hamsters look like body wise lol, 

I used to do pixel art all he time, little icons for peopel and such, even ones that moved, but I havent for a while lol


----------



## Restricted Evidence

Cinderwolf said:


> I dont know what hamsters look like body wise lol,
> 
> I used to do pixel art all he time, little icons for peopel and such, even ones that moved, but I havent for a while lol


Hmm, it would be much like the rat, but with an even(with the back) not so big backside and a stub tail xD

I did Tiger Barb pixels!


----------



## Cinderwolf

Restricted Evidence said:


> Hmm, it would be much like the rat, but with an even(with the back) not so big backside and a stub tail xD
> 
> I did Tiger Barb pixels!


The tiger barbs are soooo cute! LOL








Thats the kind of thing I used to do lol


----------



## Restricted Evidence

Cinderwolf said:


> The tiger barbs are soooo cute! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the kind of thing I used to do lol


Now I did a tank. Oh no I'm hooked haha

I love that!


----------



## Cinderwolf

Restricted Evidence said:


> Now I did a tank. Oh no I'm hooked haha
> 
> I love that!


Wow the tank is great!


----------



## Jessicatm137

Cinderwolf said:


> The tiger barbs are soooo cute! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the kind of thing I used to do lol


I love that!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

how do you do pixel art i am kinda confused....... All i know though is it looks awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Cinderwolf said:


> Haha I tried a fish pixel as well, but I can barley rraw full size pictures of betta, so the pixel version was funny looking, so I decided to do rats instead lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinten,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy, and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Jolla


OMG Those are so cute! Hehe you better watch out... You might be te next one with a 79 page thread requesting pixels. xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Cinderwolf said:


> The tiger barbs are soooo cute! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the kind of thing I used to do lol


I LOVE those rats! You did such a great job! If you ever start doing betta pixels, you will have lots of customers! I love these pixel threads!


----------



## Restricted Evidence

Cinderwolf said:


> Wow the tank is great!


Thanks


----------



## Restricted Evidence

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> how do you do pixel art i am kinda confused....... All i know though is it looks awesome!!!!!!!!


I use MS Paint. I shrink the image down real tiny and then make certain features more visible. It works well with bright colors. I'm not good at doing it by scratch.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

oh cool! Thanks for explaining Restricted!


----------



## Cinderwolf

teeneythebetta said:


> OMG Those are so cute! Hehe you better watch out... You might be te next one with a 79 page thread requesting pixels. xD


Dont worry, on my rat forum I have quite a few people waiting : P havent gotten to finishing them thoguh haha


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Cinderwolf, if you are ever gonna do Betta pixels, let me know! haha i love those things!


----------



## Cinderwolf

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Cinderwolf, if you are ever gonna do Betta pixels, let me know! haha i love those things!


Haha, I tried, looked funny. Mish is way better haha


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

hey i do not even know how to make pixels, so i am pretty sure you are pretty good at them


----------



## miish

Here is Benvolio!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

hey *miish* what program do you use to make these? Restricted explained pretty well but i am still a little confused....


----------



## miish

I use photoshop and start with about a 30x40 pixel image then zoom in really far a draw it (Gotta zoom out once in a while to make sure its looking okay haha)


----------



## SamJustice

miish said:


> Here is Benvolio!!


Benvolio is gorgeous.
*bounces*
I'm next. YUSYUSYUS


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

miish said:


> Here is Benvolio!!


Very cute! Great job Miish!


----------



## Timberland

lelei said:


> [email protected] have a gorgeous fish..


Thanks! :-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

miish said:


> I use photoshop and start with about a 30x40 pixel image then zoom in really far a draw it (Gotta zoom out once in a while to make sure its looking okay haha)


Oh cool! Thanks for explaining! Cant wait till any spots open up!


----------



## viviandponyo

Sorry to be a pain, but yes I absolutely want one!!!!!! It seems that you are more popular than u think..  they are just so cute!!


----------



## viviandponyo

sorry, maybe the picture doesnt work.... :'( cant find a way to put the pic on... :'(


----------



## Restricted Evidence

miish said:


> I use photoshop and start with about a 30x40 pixel image then zoom in really far a draw it (Gotta zoom out once in a while to make sure its looking okay haha)


Wish I had photoshop. I just upgraded to gimp XD


----------



## Cinderwolf

miish said:


> Here is Benvolio!!


YAY! I will put him on my signature soon


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Gimp works really well and you can also have a second window to see how your pixel is looking at its regular size. I can always point you guys out to some tutorials if you're interested.


----------



## SamJustice

i <3 GIMP
My favorite program


----------



## Tango

Hi, I love your pictures i would love a picture of Tango he is my first betta i love him alot


----------



## SamJustice

ooo. he's beautiful.
but miish isn't accepting any more requests right at the moment. she does lists and then goes from there. or miish would never be done. O_O


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

SamJustice said:


> ooo. he's beautiful.
> but miish isn't accepting any more requests right at the moment. she does lists and then goes from there. or miish would never be done. O_O


Thats correct! Beautiful fish!:lol:


----------



## SamJustice

I should know lol. I got the last spot.
and I'm waiting for my boy. =3


----------



## lelei

Wow..Miish does pixels too.. Love that one of benvolio..can I get on this list too..??


----------



## SamJustice

You'll have to wait until miish does another request-slot thing. ^.^
She only does them a few at a time


----------



## FishyFishy89

Restricted Evidence said:


> Wish I had photoshop. I just upgraded to gimp XD


photoshop is awesome
i have CS5 on my lappy
i was going into graphic design in my college, in the 1st class i found out they dont use photoshop. they used illustrator AND they think graphic designing was only about making pictures for signs and billboards 
My professor was amazed when I showed him that i made this picture:

ETA: picture too small to show details
here is linky
http://eltear.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d39i9nz


----------



## Tango

Thats ok, I can see that she has had quite a response to the pictures. Thanks for saying that he is beautiful my friends think he is a fury prawn fish  I love him thou


----------



## birdielikestomatoes

Doop de doop. This thread has gone silent. :\


----------



## miish

Ahh Sorry I haven't been around. Work is SO busy right now >.< I haven't forgotten! I have a little sticky note here reminding me!
I'll get back to drawing the pixels soon!


----------



## miish

Here's Johnny! Sorry it took so long to get him done! I hope I got the colours right, the pictures were kind of blurry  I hope you like it!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

miish said:


> Here's Johnny! Sorry it took so long to get him done! I hope I got the colours right, the pictures were kind of blurry  I hope you like it!!



lol
"hheeeerrrrreeeeeeesssss JOHNNY!!!"
xD


----------



## Karebear13

haha @fishyfishy! Love that movie


----------



## deso

Miish, your pixel bettas are just lovely. It would be great if you could spare the time to make one of Modi, my boy in my avatar.

EDIT:
Woops, read that Miish is taking a list. Got to keep checking back here then, I suppose.


----------



## Manda

Hey Miish =]
Not sure if you're still making these but it would be really cool if you could make one of Pascal:


----------



## MistersMom

i would love one of my signature picture....


----------



## miish

Hey guys  I'm not doing any at this moment but I'll be back soon!


----------



## SamJustice

miish said:


> Here's Johnny! Sorry it took so long to get him done! I hope I got the colours right, the pictures were kind of blurry  I hope you like it!!


oh perfect!
yeah. my phone is fail. ;-;


----------



## 3l1zabeth

I dont know if you are still doing them or if you stopped but there is no rush whatsoever on Dakota. I am dying to have one of him!!! PLEASE,PLEASE can you do one?


----------



## Qw3rTy

Please help me make 1 for my bubbles?


----------



## bettalover2033

Miish's last comment was saying she isn't doing anything for now. She also said she'll be back soon.


----------



## miish

So I know I kinda disappeared for a while from this thread but I'm back  Next *three* people to post will get one of my betta pixels!!


----------



## thekoimaiden

I don't normally do this, but I love your pixels (wish I could do them half as good T_T ). Would you make of one of Lapis pictured below?










Larger image


----------



## Timberland

Me please!! Ill get his pic up in a sec. Hes a HMPK Half Giant so a big guy at 2 3/4inches long!

here he is not flaring for a close up









and him flaring so you can see his spread. 









It was a toss up between this guy "Titan" and my avi pic... hard to decide!! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## bettalover2033

I would love one!

Welcome back Miish!

This is the male I'd love for you to do:










Thank you!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow! Timberland, you're boy is SO nice! I love his color and even though the dragon scaling could be better, I really like him Nice boy!


----------



## Timberland

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow! Timberland, you're boy is SO nice! I love his color and even though the dragon scaling could be better, I really like him Nice boy!


Thanks BL! His spawn log is posted under titanxtwilight take 2.  He is also for sale listed on AB right now. Hate to see him go but Ive spawned him 2x and its time to share him. Hes totally awesome and a great father!


----------



## bettalover2033

If I didn't loose my super red female, I would get him.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Kissy lips fishy!!! @ Koi


----------



## miish

The List: 
thekoimaiden - Lapis
Timberland - HMPK Half Giant
bettalover2033 - HMPK Male

 No guarantees on how fast I'll get them done, I still have two more weeks of work but after that I have a week off before school starts so I'll have lots of free time!


----------



## thekoimaiden

miish said:


> The List:
> thekoimaiden - Lapis
> Timberland - HMPK Half Giant
> bettalover2033 - HMPK Male
> 
> No guarantees on how fast I'll get them done, I still have two more weeks of work but after that I have a week off before school starts so I'll have lots of free time!


It's free art! I'm more than willing to wait. Thanks again! :-D


----------



## Timberland

Thanks Miish! No hurry!


----------



## bettalover2033

Yup! Thanks Miish! Can't wait


----------



## Jessicatm137

I'm back!!!!

Are you doing them again Miish? I would love to add one of mine!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

She's only doing three and the list is full already.

We just have to wait until she has more free time in a couple of weeks she explained.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Ok, thanks! Sorry, I haven't been on in forever.


----------



## miish

Here's Lapis! I hope you like it!


*The List: *
Timberland - HMPK Half Giant
bettalover2033 - HMPK Male


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Hi Miish! I was wondering if you could do Honeycomb? I posted on your threads quite a while ago but never got a pixel 

No worries though, take your time. If you have anybody you want to do before me, thats fine too 

You can just pick your favorite picture from my albums to pixelate 

Thanks again!


----------



## thekoimaiden

miish said:


> Here's Lapis! I hope you like it!


<3 Oh my gosh! He's gorgeous!! Thank you so much!!! I saved him to my computer so I won't use up your bandwidth.


----------



## miish

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Hi Miish! I was wondering if you could do Honeycomb? I posted on your threads quite a while ago but never got a pixel
> 
> No worries though, take your time. If you have anybody you want to do before me, thats fine too
> 
> You can just pick your favorite picture from my albums to pixelate
> 
> Thanks again!


Hey there, what I usually do is open up a list and its first come first serve at that point ! That's the most fair way I could come up with. Just stick around for when I open it again! 



thekoimaiden said:


> <3 Oh my gosh! He's gorgeous!! Thank you so much!!! I saved him to my computer so I won't use up your bandwidth.


I'm glad you like it! He's got really nice colours  Thanks for saving it too haha!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

miish said:


> Hey there, what I usually do is open up a list and its first come first serve at that point ! That's the most fair way I could come up with. Just stick around for when I open it again!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like it! He's got really nice colours  Thanks for saving it too haha!


Ok thanks!:-D


----------



## dash45

*betta pixle*



miish said:


> Hii there! I'm still fairly new but I'm enjoying it here
> Well anyways, I was wondering if anyone would like little pixels sprites of their bettas done?
> They would be nice for signatures I think
> I won't get them done very fast as they will kind of
> be my way of taking a break from studying for finals here and there.
> But I will try to get as many as I can done if anyone wants them !
> This is one I did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


can i have one made for me plaese.


----------



## miish

You have to wait for the list to open! It's first come first serve to get on the list when I say its open 

I should get one done tonight ! Just going to be a relaxing night for once


----------



## miish

Here ya go Timberland!! He was tough  hope I got it right!

*The List: *
bettalover2033 - HMPK Male


----------



## ravenwinds

Hi...hope I make the list! I have been following your work for awhile now. You work is awesome!
Please do Carnelian for me as a memorial to him. He died shortly after successfully spawning...I have 30+ of his babies. Anyway, his picture is in my album:
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## miish

Please wait for the list to be open


----------



## Timberland

Oh thank you so much Miish!!! I love him, he looks gorgeous!!


----------



## ravenwinds

I apologize miish, when you had "the list" all done up in boldface a couple posts back, under Timberline's finished betta art...I thought it was a brand new list with 1 name already on,it...not the current list with only 1 more remaining.


----------



## miish

That's okay!


----------



## miish

I haven't forgotten about your pixel bettalover2033! I've just been getting bad headaches so I can't look at a computer for too long  I'll get your pixel done when I can!


----------



## CandiceMM

miish you do wonderful pixel work, I hope to be on the list one day for my rescue Heart Breaker.


----------



## miish

bettalover2033 here is your HMPK Male! Hope you like it!


----------



## CandiceMM

Hey miish could I get on the list for Heart Breaker?


----------



## miish

Sure, I'll only be taking your name though. 3rd year of university is starting and its already crazy !!! Post your favourite picture of him for me to go off


----------



## CandiceMM

OMG I am so excited!!!! I have been wanting one of Heart Breaker!!! Thanks so much! Here is the pic you can use, sorry it's not the best set of fins to work off of but they are growing in! You just made my whole day!!!  Good luck in school and thanks again!


----------



## miish

I've been on your thread and his fins are amazing compared to how you first got him so don't worry about them not being perfect


----------



## CandiceMM

Thanks miish you are so sweet, yes his fins have come in a lot and I am so happy. Thanks for taking your time to make me one I am so excited!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you SO much Miish! I love it!



miish said:


> bettalover2033 here is your HMPK Male! Hope you like it!


----------



## miish

Glad you like it bettalover2033!!










There's your little guy CandiceMM! 

I won't be taking anymore names right now, schools pretty busy!


----------



## CandiceMM

OMG!!! I just got my email alert! Thanks so much miish I love it! This means so much to me and I really appreciate your work and time.


----------



## Talen

Could I get one of my Spot? 










The longer spots on his tail are really a deep red color. Thank you very much


----------



## miish

CandiceMM said:


> OMG!!! I just got my email alert! Thanks so much miish I love it! This means so much to me and I really appreciate your work and time.


Yay! You're welcome! Sorry it took so long to get it done haha



Talen said:


> Could I get one of my Spot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The longer spots on his tail are really a deep red color. Thank you very much


Hey, if you read my last post I mentioned that I can't take anymore right now  school is too busy.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I just wanted to say i have seen so many people with those pixels in signatures and stuff i didn't know where they got them they are so cute i would love one but won't request untill you are a little less busy, good luck with school i wish you the best and let me know when you have time! you are great at pixels by the way I adore them!


----------



## miish

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> I just wanted to say i have seen so many people with those pixels in signatures and stuff i didn't know where they got them they are so cute i would love one but won't request untill you are a little less busy, good luck with school i wish you the best and let me know when you have time! you are great at pixels by the way I adore them!


Yeah I'm surprised how many I see around! Doesn't feel like I've done that many  Thank you though!


----------



## SwirlsontheMini

Sweet! I love little things like this. Pixeling must have challenges... How long does each little art piece take? :shock:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Hi Miish! If you have time(i forgot if i have already posted here haha) I would love one of Honeycomb! Just pick a picture from my albums! THANK YOU!


----------



## miish

SwirlsontheMini said:


> Sweet! I love little things like this. Pixeling must have challenges... How long does each little art piece take? :shock:


Each one takes anywhere from 15-25 minutes depending on the fish and colours 



MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Hi Miish! If you have time(i forgot if i have already posted here haha) I would love one of Honeycomb! Just pick a picture from my albums! THANK YOU!


Hey there, I'm too busy with school right now so I'm not taking anymore right now.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

No problem! I enjoy looking at your work though!


----------

